# Авиация > До 1945 >  Российский Императорский воздушный флот

## ДМЛ

Собираю биографии русских лётчиков дооктябрьского периода. Может кто может помочь

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вам поможет вот такая книга:

Икары российского неба

----------


## ДМЛ

> Вам поможет вот такая книга:
> 
> Икары российского неба[/url]


Большое спасибо за ссылку. Эту книгу хорошо знаю, даже очень. Потому что это моя книга. Но идёт работа над продолжением
 :D

----------


## Д.Срибный

В таком случае, приятно познакомиться :-)
Я посмотрю дома, что у меня есть по этой теме.

----------


## ДМЛ

[quote="Д.Срибный"]В таком случае, приятно познакомиться :-)

Взаимно,хотя мы заочно уже знакомы.
В свою очередь готов поделиться имеющимися материалами

----------


## ДМЛ

Особенно интересуют фотографии русских лётчиков!!!

----------


## Д.М.Л

Кстати, мог бы помочь биографиями русских лётчиков для Энциклопедии. В моей первой книге их почти 400, сейчас материалы есть  почти на 1000 лётчиков и деятелей авиации дореволюционного периода России

----------


## timsz

Вопрос не совсем в тему: как расшифровывается "Авиадарм"?

----------


## Д.М.Л

Авиадарм  - Полевое управление авиации и воздухоплавания действующей армии
С началом Первой мировой войны командующим авиацией -   авиадармом  - стал великий князь Александр Михайлович

Решением Реввоенсовета Республики в сентябре 1921 года Е.Татарченко назначается на пост Начальника Воздушного Флота Действующей армии (авиадармом).
http://www.whoiswho.ru/russian/Curnom/52002/et1.htm

Боевой деятельностью авиации на фронтах руководило созданное при штабе Реввоенсо-вета Республики в сентябре 1918 г. полевое управление авиации и воздухоплавания действующей армии -   авиадарм . Аналогичные управления были при штабах фронтов и армий. Одним из первых начавиадармов-начальником воздушного флота Полевого управления Реввоенсовета Республики был Е.И. Татарченко, впоследствии генерал-майор авиации, преподававший историю военного искусства в военной академии командного и штурманского состава ВВС КА. В  авиадарме  имелся аэронавигационный отдел, осуществлявший общее руководство аэронавигационной службой авиации действующей армии. В авиации армии или авиагруппе был заведующий аэронавигацион-ной службой, его помощник - аэронавигатор, метеоролог, заведующий складом авиационных при-боров и механик. В штабе воздушного флота фронта создавалась аэронавигационная инспекция.
В конце 1921 г. в связи с ликвидацией фронтов  авиадарм  был упразднен и единым органом управления авиацией стало главное управление Воздушного Флота, при нем имелась аэронавига-ционная служба. 
http://www.avia.ru/cgi/discshow.cgi?...0&topiccount=6

----------


## timsz

Спасибо!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Видели ли Вы книгу "Авиация в России", Машиностроение, 1988? Там есть глава "Летные кадры" с биографиями летчиков, есть и фотографии.

Насчет использования в Энциклопедии - с превеликим удовольствием!
Как мы это организуем?
Вариантов два - Вы можете вносить данные в Энциклопедию сами или Вы можете присылать их мне.

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Видели ли Вы книгу "Авиация в России", Машиностроение, 1988? Там есть глава "Летные кадры" с биографиями летчиков, есть и фотографии.
> 
> Насчет использования в Энциклопедии - с превеликим удовольствием!
> Как мы это организуем?
> Вариантов два - Вы можете вносить данные в Энциклопедию сами или Вы можете присылать их мне.


Книга такая есть.Спасибо. Практически всё что выходило по этой теме у меня есть. Включая даже те, которых небыло в широкой продаже.
 По энциклопедии. Для меня более приемлем такой вариант(если Вы не против) Вы пишете мне список, кто интересует (можно прямо здесь) а я по мере нахождения материала пересылаю Вам. А уж Вы  распологаете материал в Энциклопедии. Единственная просьба. Если это будут материалы из книги-мне бы хотелось, чтобы был указан источник информации. Прошу понять меня правильно. На одном из сайтов (Качинского ВВВАУЛ) практически целиком передрали материалы из книги, указав только в одной биографии. Я всегда охотно делюсь инф. которая есть, но, считаю что авторов надо указывать. Посмотреть можно здесь
http://1914.fastbb.ru/?1-12-0-000000...0-0-1160765387
http://www.warclub.ru/forum/index.php/topic,98.0.html
С уважением
ДМЛ

----------


## Д.М.Л

Дмитрий! Послал на е-мэйл две биографии. Для примера. Если подойдёт- буду высылать ещё. Хотелось бы всё-таки увидеть список желаемых персоналий
С ув.ДМЛ

----------


## Д.М.Л

_Для Энциклопедии биографии первых женщин-авиатрисс_
*Зверева Лидия Виссарионовна (1890–15.05.1916)*Увлеклась воздухоплаванием в детстве. Отец – генерал – герой Балканской войны 1877-1878 гг. поддерживал дочь во всех её начинаниях. Выпускница Белостокского института благородных девиц поступила в авиационную школу "Гамаюн" Первого российского товарищества воздухоплавания 25 июня 1911 г., а 22 августа 1911г. сдала экзамен. На следующий день Всероссийский аэроклуб вручил ей диплом пилота-авиатора №31. Таким образом, Л. Зверева стала первой русской лётчицей. Много выступала с показательными полетами. Став женой лётчика Слюсаренко, вместе с ним открывает в Риге (апрель 1913 г.) авиашколу и авиационные мастерские. Супруги стали обучать полётам и испытывали самолёты на поле завода "Мотор" в Зассенгофе под Ригой. В начале войны мастерские перебазировались в Петроград. Здесь их реорганизовали в небольшой завод.
Лидия Виссарионовна Зверева скончалась в Петрограде 15 мая 1916 года от тифа.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Голанчикова (Галанчикова) Любовь Александровна (1889–1961)*
Профессиональная певица, окончила авиационную школу ПРТВ "Гамаюн". 22 октября 1911 года ВАК вручил ей диплом пилота – авиатора № 56.
В 1912 году она совершает большое турне по российским городам с показательными выступлениями. 2 мая 1912 г. разбилась в Риге. После выздоровления происходит её знакомство с А. Фоккером. В ноябре 1912 г. ставит в Берлине на самолёте "Фоккер" мировой рекорд высоты для женщин. Л. Голанчикова становится шеф-пилотом фирмы "Фоккер". Летом 1913 г. ей довелось участвовать в перелёте Берлин-Париж и, уже во Франции, она продолжила свои выступления.
Когда разразилась война, Любовь Александровна вернулась в Россию. Она передала свой "Вуазен" царской армии и на время отошла от лётного дела. Но "болезнь неба" дала о себе знать и вскоре Голанчикова стала проводить испытания аэропланов, выпускаемых фабрикой Ф.Ф. Терещенко. Поначалу Голанчикова приняла революцию и вступила в тренировочную эскадрилью ВВС Красной Армии. Она совершила несколько боевых вылетов, но в основном занималась подготовкой красноармейцев-пилотов.
После окончания Гражданской войны Голанчикова эмигрировала сначала в Германию, затем в США. В Нью-Йорке подрабатывала шофёром и.
Там же в Нью-Йорке в 1961 году Любовь Александровна скончалась.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Долгорукая Софья Алексеевна (1888–?)*
В 1911 г. прошла начальную лётную подготовку в школе Блерио. Вернувшись в Россию, окончила Высшие женские курсы. Затем поступила в школу пилотов ВАК. Пилотский диплом княгиня Долгорукая получила в июне 1914 г. Её ходатайство о назначении в военную авиацию было отклонено.
Ушла на фронт сестрой милосердия. В начале 1917-го г. её направили на переподготовку в Гатчину, а затем в – корпусной авиаотряд (26-й КАО, вместе с Самсоновой). Распад армии лишил возможности воспользоваться назначением. Во время Гражданской войны выехала в Германию. Работала в Берлинском госпитале. Вышла замуж за немецкого лётчика, которого "поставила на ноги" после тяжёлого ранения. Других сведений о С. Долгорукой нет.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Шаховская Евгения Михайловна (1889–1920)*Княгиня Шаховская, спустя несколько месяцев после катастрофы 11 апреля 1913 года, когда из-за неё погиб известный лётчик Абрамович, заявила: " После столь трагически закончившегося полёта я больше летать не буду". Она действительно больше не летала, но и порвать с авиацией не смогла. Знакомясь с новыми самолётами побывала на заводе "Дукс". С весны 1914 г. она вновь летала, и с объявлением войны подала прошение Николаю II об отправке на фронт в качестве военной лётчицы.
Царь удовлетворил её просьбу, и в ноябре 1914 г. она оказалась в 1-м армейском авиаотряде в чине прапорщика. Данных о её полётах нет, зато пошли слухи о многочисленных романах с высокопоставленными офицерами. Позже возникло обвинение в шпионаже.
Шаховскую арестовали и приговорили к смертной казни. Однако царь "всемилостивейше" заменил её  пожизненным заключением. Княгиню освободили большевики. В 1917-1918 гг. она служила следователем в Киевской ЧК и стала законченной наркоманкой.
Убита в пьяной перестрелке с коллегами.

Все биографии из книги "Икары Российского неба"

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Дегтярёва Надежда.*
Когда началась Первая мировая война Н.Дегтярёва, сменив женское платье на мужской костюмяяя, пошла учиться в школу авиации. После окончания авиашколы новоиспечённый унтер-офицер отбыл на Юго-Западный фронт ( в Галицию). Выполнила ряд смелых полётов, в том числе на разведку. Весной 1915 года была ранена и в госпитале её "тайна" была раскрыта. Дальнейшая судьба неизвестна.
(Икары Российского неба)

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Глухарёв Михаил Евгеньевич (17.09.1892-1967)*
Родился в Петербурге. В 1910 г. закончил коммерческое училище и поступил в Политехнический институт. Студентом увлекался автогонками, яхтами,лыжами. В первый же год учёбы построил и сам испытал балансирный планер. Когда началась война, перешёл в Николаевское инженерное училище и, закончив его в 1916  г. стал военным инженером. Когда представилась возможность, он в 1917 г. стал курсантом Гатчинской авиашколы. События не способствовали занятиям, и Глухарёв, не дожидаясь диплома военного лётчика, уехал на фронт. До полного развала армии успел совершить несколько боевых вылетов. В гражданскую войну воевал у Деникина. Пробовал себя в боевых действиях не только как пилот,но и как водитель танка. Попал в плен к красным, чудом бежал и пробрался в Финляндию,куда заранее переехала его семья. Здесь он углубился в аэродинамику. В начале 20-х годов Глухарёв спроектировал, построил и облетал несколько планеров и экранолётов, экспериментально подтвердив свои расчёты. К 1924 году он понял, что в Финляндии не сможет реализовать свои идеи. М.Глухарёв перебирается в США, приходит к И.И.Сикорскому и становися его "правой рукой", которая сначала получала за свой труд такие же гроши, как и "голова". Не это было главное Они с полуслова понимали друг друга, хотя и много спорили. Сикорский сразу поддержал первые идеи Глухарёва : создать высокоэффективное универсальное крыло- и обеспечил ему все необходимые условия. Новое крыло дало возможность значительно увеличить грузоподъёмность и при этом повысить скорость Фирма сикорского сразуже ролучила заказ на дюжину крыльев GS-1(Глухарёв-Сикорский 1). После этого успеха Глухарёв официально стал главным инженером. Все крылья самолётов Сикорского, начиная с S-31 по S-42, строились именно с этим профилем. Уже в 30-е годы Глухарёв начал  проработку стреловидного и треугольного крыла, на 15-20 лет опередив своё время. В 1939 году он создал проект истребителя-бесхвостки с треугольным крылом. В 1942 году в признание заслуг Михаила Глухарёва избрали членом учёного совета Института аэронавтических наук. На вертолётном поприще,как и на самолётном, Глухарёв был надёжной опорой Сикорского и тоже снискал себе славу. Здесь за ним числится 12 патентов. Самой значительной его разработкой были взаимозаменяемые металлические лопасти несущего винта. В 1948 году Американское вертолётное общество преподнесло ему сертификат за " Значительный вклад в развитие винтокрылых летательных аппаратов", а в 1954 г.- медаль Александра Клемина "За выдающиеся  достижения в улучшении винтокрылых летательных аппаратов".
 Михаила Евгеньевича в русской колонии уважали и любили за его доброту, непосредственность и порядочность.
После ухода в 1957 г. Сикорского на пенсию Глухарёв заменил его на должности руководителя фирмы. В 1960 году М.Е.Глухарёв ушёл на заслуженный отдых. Скончался Михаил Евгеньевич Глухарёв в 1967 году.

----------


## Деревянкин

Приветствую!



> Особенно интересуют фотографии русских лётчиков!!!


На сайте Центрального государственного архива кинофотофонодокументов Санкт-Петербурга ( http://photoarchive.spb.ru ) есть дореволюционные фотоальбомы авиационных частей. Например (это с первых 5 страниц)

photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001797590
photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001798257
photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001798361
photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001798660
photoarchive.spb.ru:9090/www/showChildObjects.do?object=2001799047

Можно заказать копии фотографий.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Спасибо за ссылки, я их знаю. Заказать там фото весьма непросто к сожалению.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Обращение к читателям книги "Икары Российского неба"
                                                      К НАШИМ ЧИТАТЕЛЯМ

До недавнего времени мы совсем не знали истинных фактов из истории лётного дела. Особенно это касалось героев неба Первой мировой войны. Официальные издания называли три-пять имён, и, как правило, это были лётчики погибшие в схватках в небе. Классовый подход к истории исказил реальное развитие событий, предал забвению имена национальных героев.
---- Все  знают имя В.П.Чкалова, пролетевшего под мостом в Ленинграде, но многие ли знают имя Харитона Славороссова (Семененко), пролетевшего под мостом через Вислу еще в 1912 году, или имена военных лётчиков Фриде и Грузинова, пролетевших на гидросамолётах под  в с е м и мостами через Неву.
---- Всем известно имя  А.Маресьева, но многие ли знают имена военных лётчиков Г.Гильшера и А.Прокофьева(Северского) летавших на фронтах первой мировой войны на протезах и ставших асами;
---- Всем известны имена советских асов Покрышкина и Кожедуба , а многи ли знают имена русских асов А.Казакова, Е.Крутеня,И.Орлова и других;
-----А что Вам известно о русских лётчиках, добровольцами воевавших на Балканской войне 1912-1913 гг.;
------ Кто из Вас знает имена людей стоявших у истоков развития авиации в России и возглавлявших Военно-воздушный флот страны в годы Первой мировой войны ;
----- Все знают о французских лётчиках, воевавших с фашизмом в рядах советских ВВС, а многие ли знают о русских лётчиках воевавших на фронтах Первой мировой в небе Франции;
------ Многие ли знают о судьбах  сотен русских лётчиков вынужденных бежать из своей страны после Революции и Гражданской войны, для многих из них это стало личной трагедией и их имена на многие годы были преданы забвению;
-----  А судьбы лётчиков, которые перешли на сторону советской власти - они были зачастую еще более трагичны. Жизнь многих из них оборвалась в застенках ВЧК-ОГПУ-НКВД и Гулаге.

 В этой книге мы предприняли попытку в краткой форме рассказать о биографиях государственных и военных деятелей и лётчиков России получивших пилотские удостоверения в период с 1910 по конец 1917 года.  Приведённые биографии и список первых русских лётчиков  ( список Вы найдёте в Приложении №1) почерпнуты в основном из личной переписки, открытой печати (книги, журналы. газеты, Интернет), а так же из фондов Центрального музея ВВС ( Монино). Эти сведения естественно не являются исчерпывающими. Дальнейшие поиск и работа помогут выявить новые имена первопроходцев российского неба

----------


## sonder

Уважаемый Д.М.Л. ,а книга уже вышла или ещё нет ? Если да то где её можно заказать? И ещё один нескромный вопрос нет ли у вас данных на Яна Иосифовича Нагурского(вроде бы лётчик гидро-авиации балт флота).

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Уважаемый Д.М.Л. ,а книга уже вышла или ещё нет ? Если да то где её можно заказать? И ещё один нескромный вопрос нет ли у вас данных на Яна Иосифовича Нагурского(вроде бы лётчик гидро-авиации балт флота).


Книга вышла в прошлом году. заказать можно у меня, так будет проще. её цена 100 руб + пересылка, получается где-то в районе 150 руб. Форма оплаты Наложенный платёж, или если неудобно-любая другая. Если условия устраивают-шлите адрес в мыло

Нагурский Ян Иосифович (1883–1976)
Родился в г. Влоцлавек (Польша). Окончил Одесское пехотное училище в 1909 г., произведён в подпоручики и назначен служить в Хабаровск в составе 23-го Восточно-Сибирского стрелкового полка. В 1910 г. Нагурский перебрался в Санкт-Петербург и поступил в Морское инженерное училище. Там он заинтересовался авиацией, закончил школу пилотов ВАК (март 1913 г.) и в декабре того же года – Петербургскую офицерскую воздухоплавательную школу (авиационный отдел). Служил военным лётчиком на границе. Российским правительством было принято решение об организации в 1914 году двух морских экспедиций в Арктику с привлечением авиации. Решили закупить лучшие самолёты зарубежного производства. Для этой цели Я. Нагурского командировали во Францию на заводы фирмы "Фарман". С 21 августа 1914 г. Нагурский совершил 5 полётов на гидросамолёте "Фарман" с Новой Земли на поиски пропавшей экспедиции Г. Седова. Это были первые в мире полёты на самолёте в Арктике. Во время войны Я. Нагурский служил в авиации Балтийского флота. Был назначен командиром отряда корабельной авиации, приписанного к авиатранспорту "Орлица". 30 сентября 1916 года лётчик впервые в мире выполнил петлю Нестерова на гидросамолёте М-9 конструкции Григоровича. К началу 1917 г. Нагурский совершил более 100 боевых вылетов. Награждён пятью боевыми орденами. Неоднократно привлекался к испытанию самолётов. Летом 1917 года самолёт Я. Нагурского был сбит, лётчика и механика подобрала подводная лодка. После выздоровления служил в Управлении морской авиации, а затем начальником учебного отряда в Морской школе воздушного боя и высшего пилотажа. В начале 1918 года Я. Нагурский выехал в Польшу, в Россию не вернулся. Авиацией не занимался. В 1956 г. по приглашению советских полярных лётчиков побывал в СССР. Занимался литературной деятельностью. За заслуги в общественной и литературной деятельности награждён орденом Возрождения Польши. Скончался в возрасте 89 лет в Варшаве. 
Награды:ордена Св.Анны 4-й ст., Св.Владимира с мечами и бантом, Св.Станислава 2-й ст.

----------


## Д.М.Л

В догонку:
*Нагурский Альфонс Иосифович*
2-й Балтийский флотский экипаж. Зачислен с берегового состава. окончил Воздухоплавательный парк(1913). Морской лётчик(1914).
Родился (27.1.1883). Римско-католического вероисповедания. Холост. В службе с 1908. Армейский офицер(1908). Поручик(1912) Переведён по Адмиралтейству (09.06.1914). Штабс-капитан за отличия(01.06.1915) Переведён во флотские лейтенанты(06.07.1915) Лейтенант(в чине20.05.1915)
Награды: Св.-бронзовая медаль посвященная 300-летию царствования дома Романовых (1913), 
ордена Св.Станислава 3-й ст.(1914), Св.Анны 3-й ст(06.12.1914), Св.Анны 4-й ст. с надписью "За Храбрость"(26.10.1915),СВ. Владимира 4-й ст. с мечами и бантом(23.11.1915)
/_источник: Список личного состава судов флота, строевых и административных учреждений Морского ведомства. Изд. Стат. отд. Главного Морского Штаба. 1916г)_

----------


## Д.М.Л

биография в Энциклопедии

----------


## Д.М.Л

биография в энциклопедии

----------


## Д.М.Л

Шеф русской авиации, первый её Авиадарм Великий Князь Александр Михайлович

----------


## Д.М.Л

Габер-Влынский А.М, один из лучших пилотажников России предвоенного периода

----------


## Д.М.Л

В.Утгоф. Морской лётчик.Биография в Энциклопедии

----------


## Д.М.Л

Уважаемые форумчане! А что ни у кого нет никаких сведений, фотографий по этой теме??? Может у кого есть журналы или газеты того периода. С благодарностью приму любую информацию. Даже маленький факт может существенно дополнить биографии этих людей. Надеюсь на Вашу помощь!!!
С уважением
ДМЛ

----------


## timsz

Лет двадцать пять назад купил книгу о Ефимове. Но, думаю, она есть?

----------


## Д.М.Л

"Соперники Орлов"? , "Небесные побратимы"? если эти- то да. Спасибо

----------


## sonder

> Книга вышла в прошлом году. заказать можно у меня, так будет проще. её цена 100 руб + пересылка, получается где-то в районе 150 руб. Форма оплаты Наложенный платёж, или если неудобно-любая другая. Если условия устраивают-шлите адрес в мыло


В наше время есть еще такие смешные цены :D ,естественно заказываю, смотрите мыло там адресс. По теме: реквезировал в библиотеке Гальперин "Воздушный казак Вердена", но скорее всего у вас эта книга есть,а за Нагурского спасибо.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Георгий Горшков на "Илье Муромце"

----------


## Д.М.Л

Констенчик Авенир Маркович (1889–29.12.1935)
Родился в Гродно в семье служащего. После гимназии закончил Виленское пехотное училище, служил в пехоте. В 1913 году Констенчик был направлен для обучения лётному делу в Гатчинскую авиационную школу. Окончил её в начале войны и как один из наиболее способных учеников направлен в группу подготовки командиров кораблей "Илья Муромец".
В конце 1915 года А. Констенчика, как мужественного, отважного и наиболее технически грамотного лётчика, направили на фронт. Воевал недалеко от Риги. Стал командиром "Ильи Муромца-X".Обычно экипажу поручика А. Констенчика доверялись самые ответственные задания. В один из апрельских дней 1916 г. был получен приказ нанести бомбовый удар по станции Даудевас. В журнале "Огонёк" (№24 от 12 июня 1916 года) даётся краткое описание этого боя: "…налёты на эту станцию делались и в предыдущие дни. Немцы успели сконцентрировать здесь большое количество зениток. Тем не менее, несмотря на ураганный обстрел, Констенчик смело снизился, чтобы иметь более точный прицел, и, сделав правильный круг над станцией, сбросил 13 бомб. Попадания их, как показали потом фотоснимки, были отличными. При замыкании первого полётного круга один из вражеских снарядов взорвался под самым корпусом корабля, другой – впереди аппарата. Тяжелораненый и контуженный, истекающий кровью Констенчик нашёл силы, чтобы сделать над станцией еще один круг и сбросить остальные семь бомб. В это время новый вражеский снаряд повредил три мотора бомбардировщика. Силы покидали командира. Он начал терять сознание. Самолёт стал резко снижаться и крениться на одно крыло. На помощь командиру поспешил его помощник. С большим трудом новому пилоту удалось довести корабль до своего аэродрома. Уже на земле механики насчитали в самолёте 64 пробоины". За этот подвиг Авенир Констенчик приказом по 12-й армии №770 от 5 октября 1916 года был награждён орденом Святого Георгия IV степени. Тяжело раненного Констенчика доставили в госпиталь. После долгого выздоровления он не смог уже служить в авиации. Поэтому лётчик уволился из армии и поселился в городке Столбцы у брата священника. Был он церковным псаломщиком Старожилы рассказывают, что это был человек высокой культуры, очень скромный и внимательный к людям.
Умер Авенир Констенчик на 46-м году жизни от былых ран, полученных в боях в 1935 году.

----------


## Д.М.Л

группа лётчиков у ангара. 1910-е годы

----------


## Д.М.Л

Хоть и не скромно. обложка моей книги

----------


## Д.М.Л

первая жертва русской авиации -Мациевич

----------


## Д.М.Л

один из лучших русских асов-Евграф Крутень

----------


## Д.М.Л

французский лётчик, русский подданный П.Маринович

----------


## Д.М.Л

лётчик Ян Махлапуу

----------


## Д.М.Л

лётчик. священник Георгий Тарасов
Архиепископ Георгий (в миру Георгий Васильевич Тарасов) родился 14 апреля 1893 года в Воронеже. Получил диплом инженера-химика. Во время Первой мировой войны он вступает добровольцем в ряды военно-воздушных сил. В 1916 году его направляют на Западный фронт изучать принципы, применяемые французской авиацией. После революции он остается на Западе и вступает в ряды бельгийских ВВС. После демобилизации работает по инженерной специальности на производствах.

В 1928 году Георгий Васильевич рукополагается в диакона, через два года — во пресвитера. Когда в 1931 году митрополит Евлогий (Георгиевский) прерывает административные отношения с митрополитом Сергием (Страгородским) и на временной основе принимается под омофор Константинопольского Патриарха, иерей Георгий следует за ним.

В 1932 году от тяжкой болезни безвременно скончалась жена будущего архиепископа Георгия. В 1933 году он принимает монашество. В 1940 году — назначается настоятелем Брюссельского Пантелеимонова храма. Во время немецкой оккупации отец Георгий подвергается нескольким арестам и допросам.

В 1945 году в ответ на ходатайство митрополита Евлогия и его викариев был составлен Акт о воссоединении с Московским Патриаршим престолом. Несмотря на это, после кончины митрополита Евлогия приходы, составлявшие Экзархат, отказываются сохранить каноническую связь с Матерью-Церковью и решают остаться в составе Константинопольского Патриархата на прежних основаниях.

В 1953 году отец Георгий был избран викарным епископом митрополита Владимира (Тихоницкого), возглавлявшего тогда эти приходы. Архиерейская хиротония состоялась 4 октября 1953 года, епископу Георгию был дан титул Сиракузского.

В 1960 году, после кончины митрополита Владимира, епископ Георгий был назначен Патриаршим Экзархом западноевропейских русских приходов (Константинопольского Патриархата) с возведением в сан архиепископа.

В 1965 году Константинопольский Патриархат упразднил русский Экзархат, рекомендовав составлявшим его приходам восстановить каноническую связь с Русской Православной Церковью. Однако эта рекомендация не была принята, и в 1966-1971 гг. архиепископ Георгий возглавлял «независимую западноевропейскую архиепископию», провозглашенную общим собранием клира и представителей мирян управляемых им приходов. В 1971 году Константинопольский Патриархат вновь принял эти приходы в свой состав.

Последние годы жизни архиепископ Георгий тяжело болел. Он скончался 22 марта 1981 года в возрасте 87 лет

----------


## Д.М.Л

открытка

----------


## Д.М.Л

Фёдоров Виктор Фёдорович (1885-04.03.1922)
Родился в ноябре 1885 г. в русском городе Верном (Алма-Ата). Отец – надворный советник, преподавал русскую словесность, а мать воспитывала детей. Вскоре семья Фёдоровых переехала в Ташкент. Виктор поступил на юридический факультет Харьковского университета, но был отчислен за принадлежность к организации социал-демократов. Он вернулся в Ташкент, где в 1906 году был арестован и отправлен в Казалинск, где должен был состояться суд.
По дороге он бежал из-под стражи и в 1908 г. эмигрировал во Францию. С началом Первой мировой войны был пулемётчиком, за отвагу получил чин капрала. Зимой 1915 г. был тяжело ранен в бою. После выздоровления добился перевода в авиацию. Пройдя 4-х месячный курс обучения в Дижоне, был определён в тыловую транспортную часть.
Лишь в начале 1916 г. Фёдоров добился перевода на фронт. Воевал в составе знаменитой эскадрильи "Аистов". 21 февраля одержал свою первую победу в воздухе. Находясь в составе этой авиагруппы, в период битвы под Верденом в 1916 г. за 16 дней в 9 боях Фёдоров сбил 8 немецких самолётов. Немцы, назвав его "русским воздушным казаком Вердена" начали долгую и безуспешную охоту за ним. 1 апреля 1916 года его самолёт получил тяжёлые повреждения и Фёдоров с трудом посадил израненный самолет. На следующий день в бою с тремя "Фоккерами" Фёдоров сбивает еще один самолёт противника, но и сам получает ранение в ногу. Русский патриот, он всей душой стремился на родину, но в Россию путь ему пока был закрыт. После выздоровления он отправляется с французской миссией в Румынию. Там В. Фёдоров сбивает очередной аэроплан противника, за что представлен к ордену Св. Владимира.
Лишь в январе 1917 г., его направляют инструктором в Одессу, обучать русских пилотов высшему пилотажу и тактическим приёмам воздушного боя. В конце мая 1917 г. он получает назначение в 9-й (по другим источникам – в 11-й) КАО. Затем он уезжает в командировку в столицу, а потом получает назначение в Севастопольскую авиашколу.
Вскоре он возвращается во Францию, и противник снова узнаёт его в бою по особому почерку. Последний свой бой он провёл в ноябре 1918 г. против большой группы вражеских бомбардировщиков. В том бою (по разным данным) он сбил до 4-х самолётов противника, но и сам был сбит. На счету русского лётчика Виктора Фёдорова числилось 11 официальных побед, а общее число сбитых им вражеских аэропланов (с учётом не засчитанных) приближалось к двадцати. Долгое время считалось, что в том бою он погиб. Однако, сумев посадить израненную машину, он попал в плен. Поскольку никаких документов при нём не было, его обвинили в шпионаже и отправили в тюрьму. Там он пробыл достаточно долго и во Францию вернулся тяжело больным – у него открылась горловая чахотка.
4 марта 1922 года он умер в Париже на руках своего брата Константина. В других источниках указывается, что будучи раненным, он сумел довести подбитый самолёт до своего аэродрома и совершить посадку. Его эвакуировали в тыловой госпиталь. 14 января 1919 года он выписался из госпиталя и, демобилизовавшись, поселился в парижском пригороде Сен-Клу, где и умер 4 марта 1922 года в возрасте 36 лет.
Награды: Военный Крест с тремя пальмами и золотой звездой, орден Почётного Легиона, Военная Медаль за военные заслуги.

----------


## Д.М.Л

поляк,русский лётчик Донат Макиёнек

----------


## Д.М.Л

прапорщик Борис Можжевитинов

----------


## Д.М.Л

покоритель штопора Арцеулов

----------


## Д.М.Л

Башко Иосиф Станиславович (1889–1946)
Родом из латгальских крестьян. Католик. Окончил Николаевское инженерное училище, а затем Авиационный отдел ОВШ. Служил в авиационной роте. Вскоре отозван для работы инструктором.
С середины 1915 года командир одного из лучших бомбардировщиков ЭВК "Ильи Муромца Киевского". Боевая работа шла хорошо, но легко не давалась. Дважды самолёт подбивали, но всегда удавалось дотянуть до своего аэродрома. Экипаж И.С. Башко работал слаженно, было сбито три истребителя противника. В 1918 году добровольно вступил в Красную Армию и был назначен командиром "Красной ЭВК" Однако быстро разочаровался в новой власти и в 1919 году ушёл с лётной работы "по состоянию здоровья". Заведовал технической частью.
Вскоре выехал в Латвию за семьёй и обратно не вернулся. Стал командующим латвийских ВВС. Во время присоединения Прибалтики к СССР вышел в отставку. Во время оккупации отказался от сотрудничества с немцами.
Скончался в мае 1946 года.
Награды: орден Святого Георгия IV степени, золотое Георгиевское оружие.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Кокорин Николай Кириллович (08.05.1889–16.05.1917)
Родился в небольшом селении Хлебниково.
С декабря 1910 года служил в пехотном батальоне, а в январе 1914 года добился перевода в авиацию и в сентябре сдал экзамен на звание летчика. Воевать начал в звании унтер-офицера на Северо-западном фронте в составе 4-го авиационного отряда. За смелые полеты в тыл противника для разведки и бомбометания был неоднократно отмечен командованием. Свой последний бой Николай Кокорин провел 16 мая 1917 года. В тот день лётчик вылетел на своём самолёте и вскоре был атакован пятью неприятельскими самолётами. Немецкая пуля попала в грудь русского лётчика. Его самолет упал на землю и разбился в районе города Подгайцы. К тому времени на счету Н. Кокорина было 5 официально сбитых самолётов противника. В специальной телеграмме командующего авиацией русской армии В.М. Ткачева по поводу этого события говорилось: "С грустью узнал о незаменимой потере для всей русской авиации – героической гибели в честном неравном бою прапорщика Кокорина – грозы немцев".
Награды: орден Св. Георгия IV степени, Георгиевское оружие, полный Георгиевский кавалер.
рин Н.К

----------


## Д.М.Л

Шаховская Евгения Михайловна (1889-1920). 
Княгиня Шаховская спустя несколько месяцев после катастрофы 11 апреля 1913 года, когда из-за неё погиб известный лётчик Абрамович, заявила : " После столь трагически закончившегося полёта я больше летать не буду". Она действительно больше не летала, но и порвать с авиацией не смогла Знакомясь с новыми самолётами побывала на заводе "Дукс". С весны 1914 г. она вновь летала, и с объявлением войны подала прошение Николаю II об отправке на фронт в качестве военной лётчицы. Царь удовлетворил её просьбу и в ноябре 1914 г. она оказалась в 1-м армейском авиаотряде в чине прапорщика. Данных о её полётах нет, зато пошли слухи о многочисленных романах с высокопоставленными офицерами. Позже возникло обвинение в шпионаже. Шаховскую арестовали и приговорили к смертной казни. Однако царь" всемилостивейше" заменил её  пожизненным заключением. Княгиню освободили большевики. В 1917-1918 гг. она служила следователем в Киевской ЧК и стала законченной наркоманкой. Убита в пьяной престрелке с коллегами.

----------


## ikar

www.evvaul.com

----------


## ikar

ikar777@mail.ru

----------


## Maestro

Д.М.Л.
Есть журнал "История Авиации". Возможно, Вам будет интересно побеседовать с его главным редактором Александром Булахом. Вот его E-mail:
histav@mail.ru

----------


## Д.М.Л

Самсонова Елена Павловна (1890–1958)
Е.П. Самсонова – дочь военного инженера, окончила с золотой медалью курс Белостокской гимназии, состояла слушательницей Бестужевских курсов в Петербурге. Окончила шоферские курсы в Варшаве. В сентябре 1913 года участвовала в соревнованиях в пригороде Москвы. Была награждена по итогам соревнований специальным призом – аналогом современного приза "За волю к победе". Такой успех именно этой, хоть и единственной женщины, на сложной трассе автокросса особенно ни кого не удивил. Помимо того, что Самсонова стала виртуозным водителем, она была еще и одной из первых российских летчиц. Летом 1913 года в школе Б. Масленникова Самсонова сдала пилотский экзамен (диплом пилота-авиатора ИВАК №167 от 23.08.1913). Испытания проводились в присутствии комиссии Общества воздухоплавания по принятой в России программе. Требовалось, чтобы летчица, поднявшись на высоту не менее 50 метров, описала 10 "восьмёрок" вокруг двух укреплённых на поле флагов и совершила 2 планирующих спуска в намеченный круг диаметром 50 метров. Е.П. Самсонова поднялась на высоту до 300 метров и прекрасно выполнила всю программу испытания. Комиссия признала её достойной звания пилота. Самсонова стала первой женщиной-пилотом, получившей диплом на Московском аэродроме, и 5-й в России – после Галанчиковой, кн. Шаховской, Зверевой и Анатра.
После начала Первой мировой войны Самсонова пошла работать сестрой милосердия в военный госпиталь в Варшаве, но затем быстро сменила косынку с красным крестом на "баранку" в 9-й армии. В Галиции она служила шофёром с октября 1914 года по февраль 1915 г., затем её отправили в Москву для "поправки здоровья". По неподтверждённым данным, Самсонова возила генерала, составившего ей протекцию в переводе в 5-й КАО. Военной "пилотессой" она пробыла недолго, т.к. командир отряда Г.Л. Шереметьев, очень недовольный присутствием женщины среди лётчиков и не слишком веривший в её способности пилота-разведчика, добился её откомандирования. Весной 1917 года премьер-министр Временного правительства А.Ф. Керенский официально разрешил женщинам служить в армии. Е. Самсонова попала служить в 26-й КАО вместе с С. Долгорукой и, возможно, совершила несколько боевых вылетов на разведку в качестве наблюдателя. После Гражданской войны Самсонова работала преподавателем физкультуры в Сухуми.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Раевский Александр Евгеньевич (1887-1937)
.Родился 10 мая 1887 года в Харьковской губернии.Окончил классическую гимназию в г.Юрьев(Тарту).Учился на химическом факультете Юрьевского университета.2 ноября 1908 года призван на военную службу.В мае1911 года окончил школу Л.Блерио во Франции.С 1 июня 1911 года- пилот-руководитель в авиашколе Императорского Всероссийского аэроклуба.Совершил множество показательных полётов по России.Занимался фотографией в части применения её в авиации.В апреле 1914 года закончил Высшую школу пилотажа под руководством Луи Блерио в Версале.С 29 августа 1914 года руководитель офицерской школы авиации в Севастополе.С началом войны-в составе XXXII КАО(Юго-Западный фронт).1 октября 1915 года вылетел для встречи и сопровождения Верховного главнокомандующего императора Николая II.С января 1916 года зачислен в Севаситопольскую школу.3 мая 1916 года Раевскому присвоено звание "военный лётчик". 6 августа 1917 года он зачислен в 10-й истребительный авиаотряд, во временное командование которым вступил в декабре того же года.1 Мая 1919 г. мобилизован в Красную Армию.До конца 1919 года являлся помощником командира Московской авиашколы.В начале 1920 года прешёл на испытательную работу.С начала 1924 года прекратил лётную деятельность по состоянию здоровья и занялся фотографией.Репрессирован.  Умер в заключении.
Награды :чины-унтер-офицер, ст.унтер-офицер, прапорщик, 
 Ордена:Св.Станислава III, II степени, Св.Анны III и II степени, Св.Георгия IV ст., Георгиевским крестом
 IVстепени, Георгиевским крестом с пальмовой ветвью.

----------


## Д.М.Л

штабс-капитан Кутовой. Погиб в 1914 г. на Кавказском фронте

----------


## Д.М.Л

Лидия Зверева. Первая русская авиатрисса

----------


## Д.М.Л

Голанчикова

----------


## Д.М.Л

Алелюхин Фёдор Васильевич (1896 -1937).
Родился 27 января 1896 года в Вологодской губернии в крестьянской семье. Получил начальное домашнее образование. Окончил Офицерскую школу авиации Отдела воздушного флота. 19 августа 1914 года «…вступил в службу охотником   на основании. Высочайше утверждённых 23.07.1914 г. правил о приёме в военное время охотников на службу в сухопутные войска». Воевал на Юго-Западном фронте, в районе Буковины. 12 ноября 1915 года произведён в прапорщики (приказ № 1497 по армиям Юго-Западного фронта). За боевые отличия награждён четырьмя Георгиевскими крестами. 16 марта 1915 года выполнил условия на получение звания «военный лётчик». 20.03.1915 г назначен для службы в 30-й КАО. 13.10.1916 приказом по 9-й армии (№495) переведён в 14-й корпусной авиационный отряд, а 09.09.1917г. – в 9-й авиационный отряд истребителей. В аттестации Ф.В.Алелюхина, составленной в 1917 году говорилось: « Физического развития среднего; умственного – тоже. Читает, но больше книги лёгкого содержания. В среде товарищей терпим. Благодаря среднему умственному развитию в некоторых случаях не понимает служебных взаимоотношений. В общем как офицер довольно исполнителен. В боевой работе показал себя очень хорошим и храбрым лётчиком. Удовлетворителен». Подпись: командир 14-го корпусного авиационного отряда военный лётчик штабс-капитан Бруяк. Эта аттестация была подтверждена вышестоящим начальником – командиром 9-го авиационного дивизиона военным лётчиком капитаном Гартманом: «хороший офицер и лётчик. Хорош на своём месте». После революции летал в авиационном отряде Украинской Галицкой Армии, затем вернулся в г. Малая Вишера Ленинградской области. 18 августа 1937 г. Ф.Алелюхин был арестован и приговорён к высшей мере наказания.  Расстрелян 9 сентября 1937 года в Ленинграде.
Награды-полный Георгиевский бант

----------


## Д.М.Л

Прокофьев-Северский Александр Николаевич (1894–1974)
Родился в Петербурге. Закончил Морской корпус (06.11.1914 г. Второй, военный выпуск с производством в мичманы). Затем он был направлен для обучения в Севастопольскую авиационную школу. В мае 1915 года совершил первый самостоятельный полёт.
По окончании школы Прокофьев-Северский направлен служить на о. Эзель (Саарема). Летом 1915 г., во время одного из боевых вылетов, подорвался на собственной бомбе и был тяжело ранен. В Кронштадте ему сделали операцию и ампутировали ногу чуть ниже колена. А. Прокофьеву сделали протез, и он остался в авиации приёмщиком новых гидропланов. Распоряжением Николая II Прокофьеву было разрешено летать в боевой авиации. Он не только летал, но и бесстрашно сражался. В одном из боёв он сбил четыре самолёта противника. За этот подвиг мичман Прокофьев-Северский получил чин лейтенанта и Золотое оружие. Всего за годы войны он совершил 57 боевых вылетов, сбив 13 самолётов противника. Награждён орденом Св. Георгия IV степени. Потом он повредил ступню второй ноги. В возрасте 23 лет назначен командиром истребительной авиации Балтийского флота.
Оказавшись после Революции в США, Прокофьев-Северский изменил свою фамилию на де Северский. В 1927 году он получил американское гражданство и, вскоре, звание майора запаса авиации США. Окончив университет с дипломом инженера, Северский занялся конструкторской и изобретательской деятельностью, не забывая и лётную практику. Ему принадлежат многочисленные патенты на изобретения в различных областях техники, включая автоматический бомбовый прицел, устройство для дозаправки в воздухе и пр. Бомбоприцел он выгодно продал американскому правительству. Когда образовался достаточный капитал, А.Н. Северский в 1931 году основал самолётостроительную фирму "Seversky Aircraft Co" и стал в ней одновременно президентом и лётчиком-испытателем. В фирме работало много выходцев из России. В 1933 году поднялся в воздух пионер фирмы – первый в мире цельнометаллический свободнонесущий моноплан-амфибия "SEV-3". За ним последовали многочисленные модификации и новые модели. Для привлечения внимания к своим самолётам Северский совершил ряд демонстрационных и дальних перелётов и поставил несколько рекордов скорости. Однако заказов было мало, долги фирмы велики, а успехи Северского как предпринимателя оказались несопоставимы с его славой лётчика. В 1939 году советом директоров он был отстранён от руководства фирмой, и она стала именоваться "Ripublic Aviation Co". Последующие попытки Северского основать новую фирму не увенчались успехом.
Сравнительно большего он добился на писательском поприще. В книге "Победа через воздушную мощь" он проанализировал состояние и перспективы воздушных флотов и авиационной промышленности потенциальных врагов и союзников США. Вышедшая в 1942 г., вскоре после трагедии Пёрл-Харбора, эта книга стала бестселлером. На ту же тему совместно с У. Диснеем им был сделан популярный мультфильм. Северского пригласили преподавателем в Авиационную академию США и наградили престижной медалью "За заслуги". В послевоенные годы вышли еще две книги: "Воздушная мощь – ключ к выживанию" и "Америка слишком молода, чтобы умереть". В них автор пропагандировал усиление военно-воздушной и ракетной мощи США, не исключая даже возможности нанесения превентивного ядерного удара по СССР. Этим он породил большую неприязнь к себе со стороны всей русской эмиграции, и раньше относившейся к нему с определённой осторожностью.
Умер в Нью-Йорке в возрасте 80 лет.

Прокофьев-Северский Николай Георгиевич (1875–?)
Окончил авиационную школу "Гамаюн" в сентябре 1911 года 
 По профессии – артист оперетты, баритон. После окончания школы тренировался во Всероссийском аэроклубе.
С началом войны добровольно вступил в армию. Получил назначение в Гатчинскую военную авиационную школу инструктором. Затем переведён в ЭВК. Здесь лётчик пробыл недолго, т.к. заболел воспалением лёгких. После госпиталя его вернули на инструкторскую работу в Гатчину. Оба сына Прокофьева – Александр и Георгий стали отличными лётчиками.
После Революции он перебрался в Швецию, где вместе с дочерью снимался в кино. Затем переехал в Париж, где ему навезло, и он перебивался случайными заработками. Дальнейшая судьба неизвестна…

Прокофьев–Северский Георгий Николаевич (1896–1972)
Сын Н.Г. Прокофьева. В июле 1916 г. окончил Севастопольскую школу авиации. На фронте зарекомендовал себя отличным боевым лётчиком, мастером высшего пилотажа. Революцию не принял. Участник Белого движения.
Затем эмиграция в Турцию, Францию, где лётной работы не нашлось. Унаследовав от отца сильный и красивый голос, стал исполнять старинные русские романсы. Пел также модные французские и английские песни. На афишах он значился как "Жорж Северский". В конце 30-х годов перебрался в США, где вновь становится популярным певцом. На общественных началах работал вице-председателем Общества бывших русских лётчиков в Америке.

----------


## В. Кондратьев

А.Н. Прокофьев-Северский, конечно, храбрый человек, но зачем повторять давно разоблаченные легенды, которые он сам про себя сочинял, живя в Америке и "впаривал" бульварным репортерам?!
Не сбивал он 13 самолетов. И "4 самолета в одном бою" никогда не сбивал. 
По документам РГВИА, за ним числятся всего 3 воздушные победы, одержанные 1 июля 1916 г. и 10 октября 1917 г. (последние две - совместно с прапорщиками Петровым и Филипповым) 
Еще три - это немецкие гидропланы, якобы уничтоженные (причем, опять-таки, не в одиночку, а совместно с другим экипажем) при бомбардировке гидробазы на озере Ангерн, (по немецким данным уничтоженных самолетов там не было). Именно за этот налет Прокофьев-Северский и был награжден Георгиевским оружием. 
А все остальное - просто сказки. 
И "командиром истребительной авиации Балтийского флота" он никогда не был. По окончании Моонзундского сражения его назначили помощником российского военно-морского атташе в Вашингтоне и отправили в США. 
Фамилию на "де-Северский" он сменил еще в России, при оформлении документов в МИДе для коммандировки в Америку, чтобы таким образом подчеркнуть свое дворянское звание (хотя его дворянство - вопрос довольно спорный, он был сыном театрального певца и антрепренера, а "Северский" это актерский псевдоним его отца).
И наконец, родился Прокофьев-Северский не в Петербурге, а в Тифлисе.  

PS. Не слишком ли много ошибок для одной заметки? ;)

----------


## Д.М.Л

г-н Кондратьев. Когда составлялась книга-все эти данные были взяты из различных источников. Теперь располагаю более точными и проверенными данными и в новой книге всё будет исправлено. В отличие от Вас, я не могу пользоваться источниками, которыми располагаете Вы. Критику принимаю. Обещаю исправиться. Честное пионерское. Я не такой "крутой историк" авиации как Вы, и не профессионал, о чём всегда и везде говорил. Или вы никогда ошибок не совершали в своих произведениях?
Кстати, отправил Вам несколько сообщений, чтобы дополнить инф. по Парфёненко, но Вы проигнорировали их..
Честь имею!

----------


## В. Кондратьев

> г-н Кондратьев. Когда составлялась книга-все эти данные были взяты из различных источников. Теперь располагаю более точными и проверенными данными и в новой книге всё будет исправлено. В отличие от Вас, я не могу пользоваться источниками, которыми располагаете Вы. Критику принимаю. Обещаю исправиться. Честное пионерское. Я не такой "крутой историк" авиации как Вы, и не профессионал, о чём всегда и везде говорил. Или вы никогда ошибок не совершали в своих произведениях?
> Кстати, отправил Вам несколько сообщений, чтобы дополнить инф. по Парфёненко, но Вы проигнорировали их..
> Честь имею!


Разумеется, от ошибок никто не застрахован, и в моих статьях/книгах они тоже встречаются. Профессиональным историком я себя тоже не считаю, ибо по основной профессии я, все-таки, журналист. 
Прошу прощения, если моя критика Вас задела, я ни в коей мере не хотел Вас обидеть. Более того, хочу отметить, что Вы делаете полезное и нужное дело. 
А что касается доступа к источникам, то Вы, судя по профилю, живете не на Аляске, а в Московской области, следовательно вполне можете время от времени посещать РГВА и РГВИА (туда сейчас доступ свободный и дореволюционные документы давным-давно рассекречены), как, например, Виктор Куликов, которого я считаю лучшим на сегодняшний день специалистом по истории авиации Российской Империи. Этот человек скрупулезно работает в военных архивах уже много лет. Собственно, из его книг и статей я и взял информацию по Прокофьеву-Северскому, изложенную в моем предыдущем постинге. 
С уважением,
В.Кондратьев.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Всё-таки, работая журналистом, Вы имеете возможность посещать архивы. Я работаю на заводе, слесарем, и поэтому возможности ездить по архивам к сожалению нет. сейчас вырачают друзья работающие в Москве и имеющие возможность бывать в архивах. Кстати. думаю что на Аляске возможности больше добыть информацию, чем в нашей стране. Конструктивной критике не обижаюсь
Честь имею!

----------


## Д.М.Л

авиационный знак

----------


## Д.М.Л

лётчики 7-го авиационного отряда

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Панкратов Онисим Петрович (1888–05.09.1916)*
Онисим Панкратов был чрезвычайно разносторонним спортсменом. Любовь к спорту ему привил отец. Онисим пробовал себя в нескольких видах спорта и во всех преуспел. В 1908 году он переехал жить в Харбин. Поступив работать пожарным, он увлёкся мото- и велогонками. Идею совершить какое-либо кругосветное путешествие привил ему отец. Скопив денег, купил велосипед и в начале 1911 года состоялись его торжественные проводы. Завершил Панкратов своё кругосветное путешествие в Харбине 28 июля 1913 года, затратив на прохождение маршрута 2 года и 18 дней. В конце того же года международная федерация велоспорта вручила ему награду – бриллиантовую пальмовую ветвь. Однако не в характере Онисима Панкратова было останавливаться на достигнутом. Его увлекла идея совершить кругосветное путешествие на самолёте, и он поступает учиться на лётчика. Он окончил Гатчинску авиационную школу в октябре 1914 года. Попав на фронт, показал себя храбрым и результативным лётчиком. Выполнял ответственные задания по разведке и бомбардировке, а также фотографированию позиций противника. Совершив множество успешных боевых вылетов он удостоился четырех Георгиевских крестов и произведён в поручики.
5 сентября 1916 г. под Двинском он вылетел на последнее своё задание. Успешно справившись с двумя немецкими самолётами, Панкратов не заметил третьего, заходящего на него с хвоста. До последнего момента он пытался посадить самолёт, но в воздухе из-за сильного ветра самолёт перевернулся и рухнул на землю. За последний подвиг О.П. Панкратов был представлен к ордену Св. Владимира с мечами. Похоронен Онисим Петрович на родине – в Казани.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Екатов Аркадий Никифорович (1897-1941)*
Родился 19 июня 1897 г. в городе Вильно (Вильнюс). В армии с 1915 г. В том же году окончил Московскую лётную школу. Участник 1-й мировой войны, унтер-офицер. Сбил один самолёт противника. Участник Гражданской войны. В 1920-1940 гг. лётчик-испытатель авиазавода №1, испытывал самолёты Р-1, И-1, И-15бис, И-153 и др. В июне-июле 1925 г. участвовал в перелёте Москва-Пекин. С марта 1940 г. – лётчик-испытатель ОКБ А.И. Микояна. Поднял в небо и провёл испытания И-200 (МиГ-1) и МиГ-3. Заслуженный лётчик СССР, лётчик-испытатель 1-го класса. Погиб 13 марта 1941 г. в испытательном полёте на самолёте Миг-3. Жил в Москве. Похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище.
Награды: Георгиевский крест, ордена Красного Знамени, Красной Звезды, иностранные награды.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Кульнев Илья Ильич (09.01.1885-07.05.1915)*
Лейтенант И. Кульнев – потомок героя Отечественной войны 1812 года генерала Я.П. Кульнева.Родился в Софии. 28.01.1904 года был выпущен из Морского кадетского корпуса мичманом. Принял участие в русско-японской войне. Побывал в плену. Много плавал. Совершил две "кругосветки". Заинтерисовался авиацией в1912 году. Вначале он окончил теоретические курсы авиации при Петербургском политехническом институте, затем учился в Севастопольской авиационной школе. В июне 1913 г. получает назначение в морскую авиацию Балт.флота, где ранее проходила его служба на кораблях. 15 декабря 1913 года И. Кульнев на гидросамолёте С-10 совершает первый в истории авиации длительный "перевёрнутый" полёт и первый в мире случай выполнения фигур высшего пилотажа на гидросамолёте. 1июня 1914 года Кульнев поднял в небо первый гидросамолёт Григоровича. Лейтенант Кульнев испытывал машины и других конструкторов. При этом он обучил искусству пилотажа на морских машинах ряд заводских лётчиков и четырёх офицеров. Осенью 1914 года Кульнев с морского аэродрома на о. Эзель первым в России совершил ночной взлёт и посадку на море. В начале 1915 года он совершил первый в России ночной полёт с пассажиром над Гельсингфорсом. Одним из первых лётчиков лейтенант Кульнев был награждён орденом за успешную разведку, проведённую им 20 августа 1914 года, когда он обнаружил отряд вражеских крейсеров.
7 мая 1915 года старший лейтенант И.И. Кульнев погиб, вылетев на летающей лодке"ФБА". "…В Ревеле погиб лейтенант И.И Кульнев, погиб обидно, бесцельно. Сгубила его страсть порисоваться. Видимо, желая показать своё искусство перед стоящими на рейде кораблями, он на малой высоте стал закатывать крутые виражи, скользнул на крыло и был убит на месте" Дудоров Б.П. контр-адмирал, начальник Воздушной дивизии Балт.флота.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Жуков Александр Евлампьевич (10.08.1881 – после1960).*
В службе с 1903 г. Окончил Севастопольскую авиационную школу (диплом №38 вручён 13.07.1911). Морской лётчик (1914). Поручик по адмиралтейству (1916) Черноморской гидроавиации. После революции в рядах ВСЮР и Русской Армии в Черноморском флоте до эвакуации Крыма. На 25 марта 1921 года в составе русской эскадры в Бизерте. В эмиграции служил в испанской авиации. Умер после 1960 г в Испании.
Награды: ордена Св. Станислава 3-й ст. (06.12.1913), Св. Анны 3-й ст. с мечами и бантом (01.06.1915), Св. Анны 4-й ст. с надписью «За храбрость» (18.04.1916)

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Раевский Александр Евгеньевич (1887-1937)*
Родился 10 мая 1887 года в Харьковской губернии. Окончил классическую гимназию в г. Юрьев (Тарту). Учился на химическом факультете Юрьевского университета. 2 ноября 1908 года он был призван на военную службу. В мае1911 года окончил школу Л.Блерио во Франции. С 1 июня 1911 года – пилот-руководитель в авиашколе Императорского Всероссийского аэроклуба. Совершил множество показательных полётов по России. Занимался фотографией в части применения её в авиации. В апреле 1914 года окончил Высшую школу пилотажа под руководством Луи Блерио в Версале. С 29 августа 1914 года руководитель офицерской школы авиации в Севастополе. С началом войны – в составе 32-го КАО (Юго-Западный фронт). 1 октября 1915 года вылетел для встречи и сопровождения Верховного главнокомандующего императора Николая II. С января 1916 года зачислен в Севастопольскую школу. 3 мая 1916 года Раевскому присвоено звание "военный лётчик". 6 августа 1917 года он зачислен в 10-й истребительный авиаотряд, во временное командование которым вступил в декабре того же года. 1 Мая 1919 г. мобилизован в Красную Армию. До конца 1919 года являлся помощником командира Московской авиашколы. В начале 1920 года перешел на испытательную работу. С начала 1924 года прекратил лётную деятельность по состоянию здоровья и занялся фотографией. Репрессирован. Умер в заключении.
Награды: чины унтер-офицер, ст. унтер-офицер, прапорщик. Ордена: Св. Станислава III ст., I ст., Св. Анны III и II ст., Св. Георгия, Георгиевский крест IV ст., Георгиевский крест с пальмовой ветвью.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Россинский Борис Иллиодорович (1884–1976)*
В 1904 году поступил в МВТУ. Там через определенное время по его инициативе был создан воздухоплавательный кружок, которым руководил Жуковский. В 1909 году по настоянию Жуковского Б. Россинский едет во Францию для изучения конструкций аэропланов и моторов. Там он встретился с Л. Блерио, который устроил его практикантом на парижский моторный завод, где русский лётчик прошёл путь от слесаря до контролёра. Вскоре Россинскому, видя его способности, французы поручили испытывать, налаживать и устанавливать моторы на самолёты. Одновременно с этим обучался в авиационной школе Блерио. Там он освоил рулёжку и короткие полёты по прямой. Большему научиться не удалось, т.к. единственный инструктор, Коллэн разворачиваться не умел. Доучиваться пришлось на родине, а перед самим возвращением, Блерио подарил Россинскому свой самолёт. Своё обучение Борис Россинский продолжил в Москве на Ходынском поле, так, он стал первым москвичом, летавшем на аэроплане над Москвой. В ноябре 1911 года он получил диплом пилота-авиатора (диплом ИВАК №69 от 26.11.1911). После этого работал инструктором Московской школы авиации и испытывал самолёты на заводе "Дукс". Россинский поднял на крыло более полутора тысяч аэропланов. В разгар войны он испытывал по пять-шесть самолётов в день. После Революции его избрали председателем ревкома завода. Под его началом была Летучая лаборатория, научно-исследовательской деятельностью которой руководил Жуковский. Лаборатория внесла большой вклад в повышение безопасности полётов и улучшение боевых и лётных качеств самолётов. В 1923 году он был награждён орденом Трудового Красного знамени, получил звание заслуженного пилота-авиатора СССР и персональную пенсию. Впоследствии правительство подарило ему самолёт, на котором он совершал агитационные перелёты по всей стране. Во время войны он был прикомандирован к отряду особого назначения, но на фронт, несмотря на его просьбы, отпущен не был. К 60-летию Бориса Иллиодоровича за заслуги перед Отечеством наградили орденом Ленина.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Вышли в свет воспоминания В.М. Ткачёва
http://piterbooks.ru/read.php?sname=...as=Tkazev_aero

----------


## Д.М.Л

цветков борис леонидович (1888-1958)
севастопольскую школу авиации закончил в августе 1913 г. благодаря исключительным лётным способностям, стал одним из ведущих инструкторов школы. в совершенстве владел искусством высшего пилотажа. после революции перешёл на сторону новой власти. после разгрома врангеля стал первым начальником возрождаемой качи. позднее – он первый пилот, которому доверили доставлять в другие города матрицы центральных газет. затем работал в главной инспекции гвф. избежать репрессий не удалось.

целмс рудольф (1894-?)
лётная биография р. целмса началась с курсов авиамотористов, куда он попал, добровольно вступив в русскую армию в 1914 г. через год – фронт, участие в боевых вылетах, награждение боевыми орденами. затем вновь учёба – сначала отдел гатчинской авиашколы, а затем в самаре, спасске (дальний восток). вернувшись в 1921 г. в латвию, он летал на пассажирских авиалиниях, был спортивным лётчиком, газетным репортёром. его перу принадлежит несколько книг.

----------


## Д.М.Л

яблонский георгий антонович (1887 - 1916)
родился 2 августа 1887 г в житомире. из дворян, сын полковника. окончил сибирский кадетский корпус (1905), николаевское инженерное училище (1908).по окончании училища выпущен во 2-й восточно-сибирский полевой воздухоплавательный батальон. прошел обучение в учебном воздухоплавательном парке (1909-1910), по окончании которого, направлен в 4-ю воздухоплавательную роту, а затем (с18.10.1910) - младший офицер 2-й роты брест-литовского воздухоплавательного батальона. в1912 году окончил офицерскую школу авиации отдела воздушного флота. по окончании авиашколы назначен (11.12.1912) в 3-й отряд 7-й воздухоплавательной роты (переформированной сначала в 12-й авиаотряд, затем в 12-й као). с 2 октября 1914 года военный лётчик, затем врио, затем - начальник 9-го као (с27.02.1915). штабс-капитан (20.11.1914). 05.12.1915 г. переведён во 2-ю авиационную роту. с 1 февраля 1916 года - начальник авиаотряда военной школы лётчиков - наблюдателей (киев). 22 декабря 1916 года разбился, потерпев аварию на аэродроме военной авиашколы лётчиков-наблюдателей из-за неисправности мотора.
награды: ордена св. станислава 3-й ст. (14.02.1913), св. анны 4-й ст. с надписью «за храбрость» (28.06.1915), св. владимира 4-й ст. с мечами и бантом (12.10.1915), св. анны 2-й ст. с мечами (02.12.1915), св. станислава 2-й ст. (06.12.1916); георгиевское оружие (24.01.1917)

ягелло владимир люцианович (1887 - 1915).
родился 16 июня 1887 года в виленской губернии. окончил владимирский киевский кадетский корпус (1906), елисаветградское кавалерийское училище (1908). после окончания училища выпущен в 8-й уланский вознесенский полк. окончил офицерскую школу авиации отдела воздушного флота. в 1914 - младший офицер 6-й авиационной роты, затем младший офицер 3-го авиаотряда особого назначения, начальник 19-го корпусного авиаотряда. штабс-ротмистр (29.07.1915). 6 августа 1915 г. во время полёта потерпел аварию, упал в р. двина и утонул.
награды: ордена св. станислава 3-й ст. (17.12.1913), св. владимира 4-й ст. с мечами и бантом (04.02.1915), св. анны 4-й ст. с надписью «за храбрость» (24.03.1915), св. георгия 4-й ст.

----------


## Д.М.Л

щавинский борис альфонсович (1889 -?)
родился 28 мая 1889 г. в санкт-петербурге. из дворян калужской губернии. окончил николаевский кадетский корпус (1907) и николаевское кавалерийское училище (1909) из которого выпущен в 3-й уланский смоленский полк. 01.03.1912 прикомандирован к отделу воздушного флота «для обучения делу авиации». окончил офицерскую школу авиации овф (1913) и прикомандирован к офицерской воздухоплавательной школе. с объявлением войны назначен военным лётчиком 16-го као. 14 ноября 1914 года отчислен из отряда с переименованием из летчиков наблюдатели, « в связи с несоответствием» и переведён в 24-й као. с 13.10.1915 - штатный наблюдатель гвардейского као. 13.11.1915 откомандирован обратно в свой полк. штабс-ротмистр (21.04.1916). с июня 1916 г.- в распоряжении военного коменданта г. слуцка, затем в распоряжении начальника штаба киевской крепости. в декабре 1916 г. предан киевскому военно-окружному суду и откомандирован к старому месту службы, в 3-й уланский смоленский полк. после революции, в 1918 г., призван на службу в ркка. в 1924 г. «демобилизован по состоянию здоровья». 19 декабря 1943 г. арестован гукр «смерш», обвинён в «в антисоветской пропаганде и агитации» постановлением особого совещания при нквд ссср от 11 марта 1944 г. приговорён к 5 годам итл. реабилитирован в 1990 г.
награды: ордена св. станислава 3-й ст. (14.02.1913), св. анны 3-й ст. с мечами и бантом (31.01.1915), св. станислава 2-й ст.с мечами (16.08.1916), св. анны 2-й ст. с мечами (30.09.1817); мечи и бант к имеющемуся ордену св. станислава 3-й ст. (21.04.1915); георгиевское оружие (03.01.1915).

----------


## Д.М.Л

Сергеев Михаил Михайлович (1891–1977) 
Родился 3 декабря 1891 года. Мичман (05.10.1913). Окончил Бакинское отделение Петроградской школы гидроавиации летом 1916 г. Воевал в составе корабельной авиации Черноморского флота. Участник воздушных налётов на Босфор, Варну, Констанцу и другие объекты противника. Впервые в истории флота 26 марта 1917 г. осуществил абордаж турецкой шхуны с летающей лодки (М-9). Через несколько дней Сергеев был ранен в воздушном бою и попал в плен. Вернулся из плена в декабре 1918 г. Участвовал в Гражданской войне. Затем командовал авиацией Чёрного и Азовского морей, был начальником школы морской авиации в Севастополе. В 1925-1927 годах – зам. начальника ВВС РККА. В 1927-1933 гг. преподавал в ВВА и МАИ. С 1933 по 1938 годы работал в Главсевморпути и Наркомтяжпроме. В 1938-1941 годах преподавал в МВТУ. В первые дни войны вернулся на службу в ВМФ. Участник обороны Сталинграда. Вышел в отставку в 1948 году и до 1963 года преподавал в МВТУ. 
Награды: ордена Св. Станислава с мечами и бантом (06.07.1915), Св. Анны 4-й ст. с надписью «За храбрость» (15.02.1916)

----------


## Д.М.Л

Уважаемые товарищи, господа, друзья, соратники!! 
Вы все живёте в разных городах нашей страны. В ваших местных газетах и журналах встречается информация о Ваших земляках, имевших отношение к авиации в период до Октябрьской революции. Огромная к Вам просьба присылать мне такие материалы или хотя бы ссылки на них. Биографии верных сынов своей Родины, первопроходцев авиации и героев Первой мировой и гражданской войн должны стать достоянием всех. Для этого я собираю эти материалы и издаю книгу. Имена всех кто помог в сборе информации включены в книгу. 
С уважением_________________

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Габер-Влынский Адам Мечиславович (1886-1921)*
Родился в Львове, в бедной польской семье. Ещё ребёнком ушёл из семьи и в начале века стал велогонщиком. Среди других, более известных велосипедистов, впоследствии авиаторов, таких как С.Уточкин и А.Докучаев, он считался «спринтером средней силы». Неоднократно участвовал в соревнованиях на Михайловском манеже, на треках Варшавы и Львова, но без особого успеха. Сильно нуждаясь, Габер-Влынский одно время подрабатывал переписчиком в велосипедном магазине. Накопив некоторую сумму, он по примеру других уехал во Францию, где учился авиации у Блерио и Фармана. В Россию вернулся в 1910 г. с «Фарманом-4». Только с появлением в 1911 г. на Ходынке началось систематическое обучение лётчиков. В то время первый лётчик-инструктор Московской авиашколы был уже достаточно опытным авиатором, т.к. обучаясь во Франции, он познакомился с разными методиками обучения. Где он сам получил лётный диплом-неизвестно. В списке авиаторов, получивших дипломы ИВАК в 1910-е годы его фамилии нет. В 1910 г. он ещё числился членом отдела аэроклуба в Ростове-на-Дону и, видимо, планировал открыть там авиашколу. Во второй половине 1910 г. он успешно гастролировал в Вильнюсе, Ростове, Закавказье. Планировал дальний перелёт Ростов-Новочеркасск. Особенно ярко его мастерство проявилось на авиационной неделе в Баку. Заняв по итогам недели третье место после Ефимова и Васильева, Габер-Влынский был приглашён ИМОВ на работу инструктором во вновь открывшуюся авиашколу. Позже он стал старшим лётчиком-сдатчиком на «Дукс» и проводил самые сложные и ответственные испытания новых самолётов завода. Его спортивные достижения были самой лучшей реклмой продукции завода. Спортивная карьера А.Габер-Влынского достигла своего пика в 1913 г. После зимних полётов на лыжах, менее чем за месяц он установил шесть Всероссийских рекордов. В июне на 3-й авиационной неделе он стал лучшим и получил Золотой кубок из рук Великого Князя Александра Михайловича. В обзоре русской авиации за 1913 г. отмечалось:»все проходившие в то время состязания показали, что лучшим лётчком-спортсменом России надо признать Адама Мечиславовича Габер-Влынского». В 1914 г. шеф-пилот «Дукса» Габер-Влынский оказался во Франции для обучения петлям и полётам вниз головой» по персональному приглашению хозяина известной авиастроительной фирмы Леона Морана. Обучаясь делать «мёртвые петли и летать вниз головой» в Париже у Роллана Гарро и Виллакубли, Габер-Влынский стал усиленно тренироваться в этом искусстве и вскоре настолько овладел им, что французы прозвали его «русским дьяволом» и избрали членом престижнейшего общества пионеров авиации «Старые волки». Весной 1914 г., вернувшись в Москву, Габер-Влынский продемонстрировал на Ходынке весь комплекс высшего пилотажа, в том числе фигуру, известную сейчас, как «колокол». Вторым после Нестерова в России он сделал «мёртвую петлю». 14 апреля он сделал в два приёма пятнадцать «мёртвых петель» Ещё более эффектными стали полёты в Санкт-Петербурге 21-22 апреля перед открытием 4-й Всероссийской авиационной недели. 4 мая в Киеве он сделал более 14 петель. Начавшаяся Первая мировая война прервала его успешную спортивную карьеру. Уроженец Львова, оставаясь подданным Австро-Венгрии, он не мог участвовать в боевых действиях, да и не слишком стремился. Он продолжал свою лётную деятельность на Ходынке, сдавая самолёты и обучая лётчиков, изреда участвуя в показательных полётах в Петрограде. Семнадцатый год круто изменил его судьбу. Хорошо заработав на удачной лётной карьере, «классово чуждый» авиатор не мог долго сотрудничать с новой властью, хотя и вошёл в Московский комитет по авиации, и некоторое время числился помощником командующего МВО по авиации. После классовых чисток в ивиашколе он уехал в Польшу, сдав на Ходынке свой последний «Фарман-30» «Дукса» 24 ноября 1918 г. В Люблине Габер-Влынский работал заводским лётчиком-испытателем и инструктором Высшей школы пилотов. За короткий срок подготовил более 300 польских лётчиков. Адам Мечиславович Габер-Влынский разбился 21 июня 1921года в Люблине, испытывая первый экземпляр лицензионного итальянского самолёта Ансальдо «Белила»

----------


## Д.М.Л

Военный обозреватель австрийской газеты "Pester Loyd" в номере от 27 октября 1915г. писал *"Было бы смешно говорить с неуважением о русских летчиках. русские летчики более опасные враги, чем французские. русские летчики хладнокровны. В атаках русских может быть отсутствует планомерность также, как и у французов, но в воздухе русские летчики непоколебимы и могут переносить большие потери без всякой паники. русский летчик есть и остается страшным противником" 
_________________*

----------


## Д.М.Л

открытка начала прошлого века

----------


## Fighter

http://kacha.ru/php/baza/search.php

----------


## Д.М.Л

> http://kacha.ru/php/baza/search.php


На этом сайте были выложены материалы из моей книги (кстати, большинство без указания источника), затем добавили материалы из книги Авиаторы-Георгиевские кавалеры.
Спасибо за внимание к этой теме!!!!

----------


## Д.М.Л

кому интересна данная тема, прошу посмотреть обсуждение здесь, найдёте много интересного:http://www.1914.borda.ru/?1-12-0-000...0-0-1174919453

----------


## Д.М.Л

*«Нас осталось мало, иные разбились, кости иных покоятся на полях всемирной войны, иные по воле судьбы, далеко от нас. Но всё же хочется надеяться и думать, что тот дух и традиции, которые одушевляли нас в своё время, не пропали. На смену нам пришло новое поколение, выросла могучая семья молодых лётчиков, и остаётся только пожелать, чтобы нравственная связь между нами и новыми свежими силами никогда не прерывалась»*

_  Данилевский Н.Н. «Воспоминания военного лётчика» _

----------


## Д.М.Л

новый форум авиации Первой мировой войны
http://www.aviaww1.forum24.ru/

----------


## Д.М.Л

"_Здорово,Марсель! 
-Здравим желаим вашскороди! 
-Как живёшь? 
-Ничиво живём помалиньку 
Искрятся черным-черные глаза, сверкают зубы и лоснится широкий негритянский нос-арап. Только как же: на голове русская солдатская фуражка, на ногах брезентовые голенища, и такое отчётливое "здравим жилаим". Всякий к нему с вопросом: 
-Как ты сюда попал? 
Марсель охотно говорит. Русским языком он владеет отлично, только окончания заглатывает. Любит щегольнуть солдатскими словечками, забористыми,как стручковый перец. 
Он сын далёких волшебных островов Тихого океана, где солнце повенчано с морем и у них дети счастливые, острова полные улыбок, цветов и шёпота волн. 
И в его крови растворено солнце и песни синих приливов. 
Марсель Пля-французский гражданин. Девять лет назад его мать была привезена богатыми людьми в Россию в качестве няньки и снею курчавый и бойкий подросток. 
Холодная Россия стала второй родиной чёрному Пля. теперь он женат на русской, имеет ребёнка. 
Когда началась война, он как французский подданный, доджен был явиться в ряды Жоффра, но остался, вступив добровольцем в русскую армию, сначала в качестве шофёра, потом моториста На воздушном корабле 
На "Илье Муромце" он заработал два креста" 
(Огонёк. воскресенье 23 октября 1916 года,№43)

----------


## Piligrim

Может, кто может поделиться информацией о экипаже поручика Макшеева, сбитого 25.09.16 года в районе Крево-Боруны немецкими истребителями? какой части принадлежала их машина? вроде бы бомбер был "Илья Муромец"..но не уверен :Confused:

----------


## Д.М.Л

Экипаж Воздушного Корабля ИМ-XVI был в составе 3-го боевого отряда ЭВК. Экипаж-Поручики Макшеев Д.Д, Рахмин М.А, Гаибов Ф.А и корнет Карпов О.С

----------


## Piligrim

> Экипаж Воздушного Корабля ИМ-XVI был в составе 3-го боевого отряда ЭВК. Экипаж-Поручики Макшеев Д.Д, Рахмин М.А, Гаибов Ф.А и корнет Карпов О.С


cпасибо, оказывается очень просто узнать имена этих авиаторов - на германском военном кладбище,на кресте написано - 4 неизвестных российских пилота и дата смерти...

----------


## Д.М.Л

> cпасибо, оказывается очень просто узнать имена этих авиаторов - на германском военном кладбище,на кресте написано - 4 неизвестных российских пилота и дата смерти...


 У Вас случайно нет фотографии креста на могиле экипажа Макшеева??

----------


## Piligrim

> У Вас случайно нет фотографии креста на могиле экипажа Макшеева??


Планирую побывать на кладбище в Борунах в конце мая-начале июня, сбросьте свой и-мэйл, как только появится фото - сброшу...

----------


## Д.М.Л

Мой е=мейл ikar-noginsk@mail.ru
Напишите, почему Вас интересует данная тема, возможно смогу помочь информацией и ссылками
С уважением
ДМЛ

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Бруни Николай Александрович (1891–1938)*
По профессии – музыкант и художник. Учился в Тенишевском училище и Петербургской консерватории. Играл в первой в Петербурге футбольной команде. В 1914 году добровольно ушёл на фронт. Окончил авиашколу в 1916 году. Отличился в боях. Трижды Георгиевский кавалер. За находчивость произведён в прапорщики. В сентябре 1917 года в воздушном бою под Одессой его самолёт был сбит. Второй пилот разбивается насмерть, Бруни искалечен. Он даёт обет: если останется в живых, то примет сан священника. В апреле 1918 г. бежит из оккупированной Одессы. В мае 1918 года назначен командиром 1-го авиаотряда Красного Воздушного флота. В 1919 году уволился из армии по состоянию здоровья. Своё служение Николай Бруни начал в 1921 или 1922 гг. Всё шло благополучно до 1927 года, пока церковь не закрыли. Семья Н. Бруни переехала в Москву и около двух лет терпела страшную бедность, пока глава семьи не встретил старого приятеля по лётной школе. Тот пригласил Н.А. Бруни поработать переводчиком в авиационном институте. Переводит спец. техническую литературу с четырёх европейских языков. После этого у Николая Александровича обнаружились незаурядные конструкторские способности. Арестовали его 9 декабря 1934 года – услышав об убийстве Кирова, инженер Бруни сказал: "Теперь свой страх они зальют нашей кровью". Статья 58, срок – 5 лет. Оказался он в лагере Чибью. Повезло – стал лагерным художником. В 1937 году в память 100-летия со дня смерти А.С.Пушкина создал памятник поэту. Памятник стал украшением города. Расстрелян 29 января (по другим источникам – весной) 1938 года в лагпункте Ухтарка. Семья о его смерти узнала спустя двадцать лет. Реабилитирован посмертно.

----------


## Ольга

> Кстати, мог бы помочь биографиями русских лётчиков для Энциклопедии. В моей первой книге их почти 400, сейчас материалы есть  почти на 1000 лётчиков и деятелей авиации дореволюционного периода России


Уважаемые коллеги, Вы не знаете случайно, где можно найти информацию о полетах Масленникова в Турции в конце 1910 - начале 1911 года. Есть только заметка в "Вестнике воздухоплавания" весной 1911 - "Масленников, много летавший в Турции и Болгарии ... " и т.д. В других газетах и журналах ничего нет. Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Штральборн ВладимирАлександрович* 
Корабельный гардемарин (02.05.1912), Мичман (1912), Лейтенант (10.04.1916 ), Старший лейтенант (--). 
По производству в офицеры назначен в 1 Балтийский флотский экипаж , окончил авиационое отделение Политехнического Института СПб , и курс воздухоплавлавания в Севастополе . 
Во время Первой мировой войны лётчик 1 судового авиационного отряда на учебном судне "Орлица", затем Командир авиаотряда "Д" на о. Эзель и Командир летающей лодки ЩС 5 . 
1917 г. - Окончил Школу высшего пилотажа в Москве . 
Во время Гражданской войны Начальник авиационного отделения Штаба Северо-Западной армии Ген. Юденича . 
Награжден: Станислав 3 степени с Х и б. (11.01.1916), Анны 3 степени с Х и б. (28.05.1916), Владимир 4 степени с Х и б. (11.09.1916). 
Умер в Сан Франциско 27.08.1966 г.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Бианки Антоний Иосифович.* 
Студент Киевского политехнического института. Окончил Севастопольскую авиашколу Подпоручик по адмиралтейству 4-го воздушного дивизиона в Батуме. После революции в ВСЮР и Русской Армии в Черноморском флоте до эвакуации Крыма. На 25 марта 1921 года в составе русской эскадры в Бизерте, в феврале- апреле 1921 и.д. вахтенного начальника на транспорте "Кронштадт", в феврале - ноябре 1922 года – вахтенный начальник на транспорте "Добыча". Дальнейшая судьба неизвестна. 

*Бирюков Пётр Иванович* 
Авиационный унтер-офицер 1 ст. 1910 г. срока службы, с февраля 1917 – авиационный кондуктор. Морской лётчик, лётчик 4-го дивизиона Черноморской Воздушной дивизии. В сентябре 1917 г «за особые заслуги по обстоятельствам военного времени» произведён в прапорщики по авиационной части. Подпоручик по адмиралтейству. На февраль 1919 г находился в Севастополе. В эмиграции. Умер во Франции

----------


## Д.М.Л

Первый выпуск Севастопольской авиашколы на приёме у царя

----------


## Д.М.Л

так бросали бомбы

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

Здавствуйте, Д.М.Л.!

Вы написали:

"Обращение к читателям книги "Икары Российского неба"
К НАШИМ ЧИТАТЕЛЯМ

---- Все знают имя В.П.Чкалова, пролетевшего под мостом в Ленинграде"

Чкалов никогда в жизни ни под какими мостами в Ленинграде не пролетал. 
Только в кино...
Выдумка режиссёра, навеянная рассказами лётчиков-консультантов съёмочноё группы о полётах Фриде и Грузинова.
Инфа - от участников съёмок.
Не мог же Калатозов в идеологическо-пропагандистском фильме правду показать - что Чкалова из ВВС выгнали из-за пьянок. Он зрение себе пропил:
"Свидетельство о болезни №716 от 10 апреля 1928 г. Комиссия при Брянском Военном госпитале засвидетельствовала:
"Рост - 168 см. Вес тела - 66,6 кг. Субъективные жалобы: на плохое зрение. Объективные признаки болезни: острота зрения правого глаза 0,7, левого глаза 0,8..."
На основании наставления ВВС "негоден к лётной работе, к военной службе годен".
Пропил глазки непомерным употреблением всякой дряни.
Из служебных характеристик:
"Пьёт в значительной степени при всех случаях..."
"Спиртные напитки употребляет в сильной степени..."
"...пьянствует, вследствие чего теряет авторитет красного командира"
"...будучи обязанным явиться на аэродром для совершения учебного группового полёта к 3 часам дня, явился к указанному времени в совнершенно пьяном состоянии, в следствии чего не только не мог лететь, но и вообще вёл себя недопустимо, кричал, шумел и т.д."
"2 раза судился Военным трибуналом..."
"отношение к работе инертное, общественным авторитетом не пользуется"
"...страшно грубый, не любит и не признаёт никакого начальства, на службу опаздывает, пьянствует..."
"Дисциплину Красной Армии не переваривает, внутренне разболтанный и разложившийся командир."
"Военным делом мало интересуется..."
/ЦАМО, личное дело №268818/

Под лениградскими мотами летали Фриде, Грузинов - оба морские лётчики и пилот "матричного отряда" (то есть лётчик-чекист в форме ГВФ) Евгений Борисенко - 4 раза при съёмках фильма Валерий Чкалов на "Ш-2". Подробно описано в книге Н.Богданов "В небе - Гвардейский Гатчинский", стр. 102-103. Есть на "милитере"

С уважением, Александр

----------


## Холостяк

С каждым днем узнаем о известных людях что-то новое, необъяснимое, необъятное и удивительное... Все нам открывают "белые страницы" истории... Но спорить об открытиях не буду.
Вот не так уж давно попалась книга из серии ЖЗЛ нового образца, где "гнут правду матку" по полной программе. Книга была про Василия Сталина. Если коротко то автор, я даже и не запомнил его фамилию, описывал всю книгу какой был плохой летчик Василий Сталин. Удивляет, что писатель, не имеющий представления о самолетах и армии вообще, дает профессиональную оценку летчику. Ни каких ссылок на сослуживцев, характеристики, ведомости... К примеру, писака с усмешкой пишет, что Василий сбил всего несколько немецких самолетов. Да, у нас некоторые пилоты геройски погибали не сбив ни одного, а один сбитый враг - это уже подвиг. Попробовал этот автор сбить хоть одного, не говоря уже, что он вообще не представляет, что такое война. Далее, писака пишет, что Василий Сталин, за время обучения в училище, проявил себя недисциплинированным курсантом. Систематически нарушал воинскую дисциплину и т.д. и т.п... Был злостным нарушителем в училище и был не отчислен лишь из-за родственника. И уже, "загрузив" читателя, приводит информацию из служебной карточки где цельных (кажется) три взыскания... Одно, как я точно помню за то, что был не бритым на утреннем осмотре, другое кажется за опоздание из увольнения... На третьем, как и над фамилией автора, я просто посмеялся... У меня как и у моих сослуживцев по училищу было значительно больше взысканий, о небритостях даже и со счета сбился. Опоздания с увольнения... Согласно перечня - это грубое нарушение ВД, но у нас как и другое грубое "Самовольная отлучка" были не редкостью... Так никого не отчисляли и ярлыки "знойных нарушителей" не вешали на нас даже командиры. Вообщем, прикинул с жизнью близкой к "моему телу" и удивился... Своих друзей и сослуживцев не упоминаю... Но... Неужели я хуже был нарушителя воинской дисциплины Василия Сталина? Во блин как получается, и папа-дедушка вроде у меня не Сталин или любой другой крутой начальник, что не выгнали то в зашей меня из училища - прямо удивляет... 

По "алканавту" Чкалову... Ну не знаю парни... Я тут больше ни сколько возмутился, скока улыбнулся. Вроде, что он делал в Брянском госпитале, если он в Сокольниках освидетельствовался на ВЛК?

Вчера вот по каналу РенТВ была программа по Гитлеру. Все спорят убежал он или нет... Затронут был факт... У нас все прикалывались и муссировали пикантный факт, якобы у Гитлера одно яйцо. Так там официально показали документы и сообщили, что ни по каким немецким архивным документам и свидетельствам нет информации, что у Адольфа было одно яйцо. Упомянули, что Гитлер лежал после ранения в первую мировую, но по другому диагнозу и никакой информации об "ампутации" нет. Откуда пошла эта деза, не понятно. Или от вруна, или от компетентного человека который трогал яйца фюрера (может не только трогал)...
Так что, просто слушаем подобную инфу о новых "белых страницах" истории и... 


Извиняйте за ОФФ ТОП. но не мог не высказаться...

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

Никаких "открытий" я не совершал. И мир не переворачивал.
Личное дело В.П. Чкалова /ЦАМО, личное дело №268818/ было опубликовано Николаем Добрюха ещё шесть лет назад /газета "Версия" №27 (151) 24-30 июля 2001 г./.

Как В.П. Чкалова сделали пьяницей в 1-й Краснознамённой истребительной эскадрилье, что базировалась сначала на Корпусном аэродроме, а с 1926 года - на аэродроме в  Гатчине, описано в книге его дочери:
В.В. Чкалова "Валерий Чкалов. Легенда авиации" - М.: АСТ-ПРЕСС КНИГА, 2005, тираж 7000 экз., стр. 26-27.

Всё, что я хотел Вам всем рассказать, так это то, что Чкалов никогда не летал под мостом в Ленинграде. Этого не могло быть даже теоретически.

Со слов Байдукова, повторяемых из книги в книгу, это произошло в 1928 году.
В 1924 годку СССР подписал международную конвенцию о правилах полётов. В соответствии с пописанным документом были отредактированы и правила полётов над территорией СССР - был создан новый воздушный Кодекс. Все эти документы были своевременно опубликованы в "Сборниках действующих руководящих приказов по ГВФ и ГУ ГВФ" за соответсвующие годы и доступны любому любопытному взгляду.

Полёты над городами с этого момента были строжайше запрещены.
Любой самолёт пролетевший над Ленинградом без соответсвующего предварительного разрешения был грубейшим нарушителем правил проведения полётов и был бы наказан. В личном деле В.П. Чкалова отмечено много наказаний и описано за какие проступки. Полёт над Ленинградом там не значится. Это раз.
Во-вторых, чтобы попасть в пролёт под Николаевским мостом Чкалову надо было крутиться над Большим домом и Смольным. Как бы на это среагировали товарищи из НКВД? Но они почему-то не прореагировали.

В-третьих: В.П. Чкалов пролетел под мостом якобы для своей невесты. Но когда он служил на Корпусном аэродроме, у него уже была жена - другая - Лида Крылова (см. указанную книгу, стр. 16; или личное дело №268818). И для неё он под мостом не летал. 
Вторая его жена, Ольга Эразмовна, всегда на этот вопрос отвечала, что при ней он под мостом не летал /см. многочисленные интервью Ольги Эразмовны/.
В-четвёртых - в 1928 году Чкалова ни в Ленинграде, ни в Гатчине не было. Его учиться в Липецк отправили в июне 1927 года, а в апреле 1928 его направляют в 15-ю истребительную авиабригаду в Брянск. Там он и проходил медкомиссию, признавшую его негодным к лётной службе.
Прилететь в 1928 году из Брянска в Ленинград, пролететь под мостом на "Фоккере Д-11" и улететь обратно невозможно!
3 января 1929 В.П. Чкалова, демобилизованного из ВВС в октябре 1928 года, в очередной раз сажают в тюрьму, на сей раз за разбитый самолёт (ещё до демобилизации, см в книге дочери на стр. 42).
В.П. Чкалов, перегоняя самолёты своего звена из Гомеля в Брянск врезался в провода (зрение подвело - дочь Чкалова приводит в своей книге выписку из его дневника на стр. 52).
Так что и 1928 и 1929 годы выпадают. 
А после демобилизации Чкалов в кабине истребителя уже оказаться не мог. Он стал лётчиком Ленинградского "АЭРОМУЗЕЯ-АЭРОКЛУБА" - в то время это был крупнейший авиационный музей мира, уступавший по объёму своих фондов только Берлинскому музею авиации. Катал экскурсантов музея на Юнкерсе F-13 над пригородами Лениграда. Да обучал курсантов ленинградского аэроклуба ОСОАВИАХИМА.

Таким образом, из биографии В.П. Чкалова следует, что совершить грубейшее нарушение Воздушного кодекса, полететь в город и пролететь под мостом на истребителе он мог только в период с 14 августа 1924 года по июнь 1927 года включительно.
Пролетел среди бела дня и как пишет в своей книге Г.Ф. Байдуков (Жизнь замечательных людей "Чкалов" -  М.: "Молодая гвардия", 1986, стр. 150000 экз., стр.45-46), Чкалов долго летал около моста, примериваясь...
Происходило это среди бела дня, в центре города у Петропавловки и решётки Летнего сада где всегда народа полным-полно. Должно было быть много очевидцев. И такой полёт не мог пройти мимо городских журналюг, вечно ищущих сенсации. Должно было всё это попасть в газеты или под рубрикой "Воздушное хулиганство" или под рубрикой "Выдающееся достижение советских авиаторов".
Короче говоря, пошёл я в Российскую Национальную Библиотеку и обложился лениградскими газетами за этот период.
Чего только про авиацию там нет! И полета под мостом тоже нет! Ни в одной газете. Вот про разбившегося лётчика Жукова, между прочим, друга В.П. Чкалова есть. И описание катастрофы, и фоторепортах с похорон - целая демонстрация за гробом шла! И много ещё чего в тех газетах есть. Но ни Чкалова, ни полёта под мостом нет... :(
Миф киношный! Сказка для советского народа...
Вот про полёт Фриде и Грузинова я в Петроградских газетах статьи нашёл без труда. 
И про полёты Е. Борисенко во время съёмок фильма "Валерий Чкалов"в Ленинградских газетах тоже.

Если для кого-то вышеизложенное новость, тоя не виноват. Книги внимательней надо читать.
С уважением, Александр Соловьёв

----------


## Юрий

Хм, интересно. Про Чкалова.Надо порыться в литературе.

----------


## Юрий

Хотя вот, действительно он вполне мог пройти ВЛК в Брянске.
http://www.nnov.fio.ru/works/stream26/Chkalov/bio.htm

В марте 1928 года он был переведен на службу в Брянскую авиабригаду. Жена с маленьким сыном Игорем оставались в Ленинграде.
Это было трудное время в жизни Чкалова. Он совершил в Брянске аварию и был уволен из армии.

Но вот, что интересно, как с таким зрением он затем летал в качестве летчика-испытателя?!

В ноябре 1930 года В.П. Чкалов был восстановлен в ВВС как военный летчик. Он был зачислен на работу летчиком-испытателем в Московский научно-испытательный институт ВВС. За два года работы в НИИ Чкалов совершил более 800 испытательных полетов, освоив технику пилотирования 30 типов самолетов.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Уважаемые господа! Всё о чём Вы здесь говорите действительно очень интересно. Только к теме Императорского воздушного флота России, отношения не имеет. Точку зрения Александра Соловьёва понял. Принять или нет её-это уже моё дело. И точка зрения на жизнь и деятельность В.П.Чкалова у меня тоже есть. Если уж хочется Вам перемыть косточки Чкалову, Вы уж, пожалуйста, господа. создайте тему и обсуждайте там. Хорошо? Спасибо за понимание

----------


## Д.М.Л

*Антоненко Василий Петрович (1890-1975 гг.)* - потомственный Почетный гражданин г. Петрограда, окончил Петроградский политехнический институт, инженерно-строительный факультет в 1915 году, затем Курсы авиации при вышеназванном институте в 1915-1916 гг. и Офицерскую школу морской авиации в г. Баку в 1916 году.

С ноября 1916 года Антоненко обучался в Военной школе летчиков-наблюдателей в г. Киеве на курсах воздушной фотографии и радиотелеграфии. Окончил ее в январе 1917 года и прибыл в распоряжение начальника 1-й Воздушной бригады Балтийского флота. Подпоручик Антоненко являлся летчиком передовой станции Церель острова Эвель, участвовал в налетах и бомбометании на неприятельские расположения и в воздушных боях с неприятельскими аэропланами в Русско-германскую войну. 

За боевые заслуги был награжден орденами Св. Анны 4 степени с надписью "За храбрость", Св. Станислава 3 ст. с мечами и бантом, Св. Владимира 4 ст. с мечами и бантом, Георгиевским крестом с Лавровым венком. 

С ноября 1917 года по март 1918 года Антоненко был сначала инструктором, затем начальником Бакинской школы Морской авиации.

Во время гражданской войны В.П. Антоненко служил в Белой Армии - Народной Армии Верховнорго Правителя А.В. Колчака на реке Волге в Самаре, в Красноярске летчиком Воздушной бригады особого назначения, командиром 1-го Гидроавиационного отряда (с июня 1918 года по март 1920 года). Во время отступления Армии в Забайкалье в г. Верхнеудинске попал в плен к большевикам. Из плена бежал во Владивосток 25 декабря 1920 года.


С 1921 года (май-июнь) - находился в Штабе командующего Сибирской флотилией контр-адмирала П. Старка во Владивостоке. В июле 1922 года поручик по Адмиралтейству морской летчик В.П. Антоненко назначен членом Приамурского Земского Собора, награжден памятной Серебряной медалью на бело-желто-черной ленте и Грамотой Собора.

В ноябре 1922 года при эвакуации Сибирской флотилии из Владивостока и переходе на Филиппинские острова, в Манилу, Антоненко был назначен старшим офицером корабля "Взрыватель".

О жизни на Филиппинах рассказывает в своем дневнике жена Антоненко - Вера Петровна (урожденная Годзюк).

В октябре 1924 года В.П. Антоненко с женой приехал в США, Сан-Франциско к своему другу профессору Тимошенко (его именем названа лаборатория по статике в Станфорде), работал чертежником, инженером. В 1929-1937 гг., получив лицензию частного пилота, основал первый в США Сан-Францисский летный клуб. В это же время являлся одним из организаторов Общества Русских Ветеранов Великой Войны в Сан-Франциско, председателем Калифорнийского отдела Общества русских военных летчиков. 

В 1938-39 гг. закончил Калифорнийский технологический институт в г. Пасадена, стал Бакалавром инженерных наук, работал в лаборатории по аэронавтике, занимался переводами технических статей с русского, немецкого и французского языков. 

Во время II Мировой войны работал инженером-конструктором в "Скул оф Аэроневтик" (Летной школе) в аэропорту Окленд. В 1950-х изобрел новый метод предотвращения коррозии металлов, получил патент.

В 1959 году Василий Антоненко пришел работать в "NARF" - на военно-морскую авиационную базу в Аламеде, стал одним из ведущих аэрокосмических инженеров. В 1970 году получил грамоту и знак Заслуженного работника Военно-морских сил США.

Родственники В.П. Антоненко, сестры Анна и Мария, племянник Игорь Дмитриевич Антоненко, оставались в СССР, для них он переводил в 70-х годах определенные суммы в долларах на покупку квартиры и автомашин. Умер В.П. Антоненко в 1975 году в Сан-Франциско. Похоронен на сербском кладбище.

----------


## Юрий

Как жаль, что Октябрьский путч, так далеко отнес от своей Родины, столь талантливых людей...

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

_«День ВВС отмечается в стране 12 августа в соответствии с Указом Президента Российской Федерации от 29.08.97 № 949 «Об установлении Дня Военно-воздушных сил». В этот день в 1912 году по Военному ведомству России был издан Приказ, согласно которому вводился в действие Штат воздухоплавательной части Главного управления Генерального штаба»._[/I]
Речь идёт о приказе №397, подписанном Военным министром генерал-адъютантом Сухомлиновым В.А. 30 июля (12 августа по новому стилю) 1912 года. Только какое отношение этот приказ имеет к рождению Военного Воздушного Флота России? Да никакого! 
Заглянем в учебник истории советских ВВС. Из тех, под грифами, что издавались не для всех, а для избранных, и сегодня лежат во всяких закрытых фондах:
«УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ГЛАВНОКОМАНДУЮЩЕГО ВОЕННО-ВОЗДУШНЫМИ СИЛАМИ
Экз. №00559
*ИСТОРИЯ ВОЕННО-ВОЗДУШНЫХ СИЛ СОВЕТСКОЙ АРМИИ*
Военное издательство Министерства Обороны Союза ССР
Москва – 1954
*УЧЕБНОЕ ПОСОБИЕ ДЛЯ ВОЕННО-УЧЕБНЫХ ЗАВЕДЕНИЙ ВВС*
<…>
В составлении настоящего учебного пособия принимали участие: доктор технических наук, профессор генерал-майор инженерно-технической службы в отставке Семёнов В.А. (главы I и II); кандидат исторических наук, доцент полковник Липицкий С.В. (главы III и IV); кандидат военных наук, доцент полковник Чалик Е.С. (глава V); кандидат военных наук, доцент полковник в отставке Шульц А.Н. (глава VI); генерал-лейтенант авиации в отставке Ионов П.П. (глава VII) /тот самый! Знаменитый историк и теоретик воздушной войны – А.С./; общая редакция полковника Лучкина Ф.С. и кандидата военных наук, доцента полковника Лозового-Шевченко В.М. /который ещё до ВОВ описал, как нападут на нас нацисты и как будет действовать их авиация, жаль только Тимошенко с Жуковым книг не читали/
<…>
*Глава 4. ОРГАНИЗАЦИЯ ВОЕННОЙ АВИАЦИИ И ПОДГОТОВКА ЛЁТНЫХ КАДРОВ
(1910-1914 гг.)*

В 1906-1910 гг. воздухоплавательными частями русской армии руководило Главное инженерное управление Военного министерства. Формирование первых авиационных частей производилось также под руководством этого управления, поскольку авиационные части создавались при воздухоплавательных ротах…
…Первоначальной организационной единицей в авиации был авиационный отряд, для которого в 1910-1911 гг. были разработаны положения об  авиационной службе, штаты и табель имущества.
Согласно утверждённым в 1911 г. штатам и табелю имущества каждый авиационный отряд имел в своём составе 6 самолётов (4 действующих и 2 запасных); личный состав отряда состоял из 6 лётчиков, 3 механиков, 6 мотористов, 2 телеграфистов, работников мастерской, ездовых и др. – всего 38 человек.
<…>
…слабые успехи в формировании авиационных отрядов ясно показали, что задача организации авиационных частей в русской армии была явно непосильна для воздухоплавательного отдела Главного инженерного управления, состоявшего всего из нескольких человек. 
<…>
…авиация переросла тесные рамки инженерного ведомства. Необходимо было ускорить формирование авиационных отрядов и создать условия для тренировки и боевой подготовки лётчиков, окончивших авиационные школы. В этих целях приказом по военному ведомству №397 от 30 июля 1912 г. вопросы воздухоплавания и авиации были изъяты из ведения Главного инженерного управления и переданы созданной при Главном управлении Генерального штаба (ГУГШ) воздухоплавательной части.
Организационная перестройка руководящих органов на некоторый период затормозила развитие авиационной службы в русской армии…» 

Как абсолютно правильно следует из учебника, составленного сверхпредставительным коллективом учёных - высококлассных специалистов и знатоков истории отечественной авиации, приказ №397 не более чем ОРГАНИЗАЦИОННАЯ ПЕРЕСТРОЙКА РУКОВОДЯЩИХ ОРГАНОВ. Тем более что:
«Приказом №666 от 20 декабря 1913 г. воздухоплавательная часть Главного управления Генерального штаба была ликвидирована» (тамже).
Началась новая перестройка руководящих органов…

Всё началось с письма князя Льва Михайловича Кочубея издателю газеты «Новое Время»:
_«Милостивый государь, Алексей Сергеевич!
Не признаете ли вы возможным открыть в вашей уважаемой газете подписку на собрание средств для приобретения боевых судов взамен тех, которые неизбежно выбывают из строя при военных операциях на море. 
Для такого полезного дела посылаю вам десять тысяч рублей.
Примите уверение в совершеннейшем почтении.
Санкт-Петербург. 1 февраля 1904 г. 
Князь Лев Кочубей»_
К письму было приложено десять тысяч рублей. На следующий день газета «Новое время» вышла с призывом к населению России: _«…Наши офицеры и солдаты отдают родине свою жизнь. Кто остаётся, тот даёт свою лепту. И богатые, и бедные несут её, несут с тёплою верой, что эта лепта действительно послужит делу родины нашей. И она послужит…»._ 
Воззвание возымело отклик в душах россиян. _«С февраля 1904 года по 1 марта 1910 года поступило в распоряжение Особого Комитета пожертвований на создание военного флота на общую сумму – Руб. 17.307.830 - 60&#190; к.»_. Умелое вложение поступивших денег и грамотные операции с ценными бумагами позволили комитету многократно преумножить эти средства. Так, уже к концу 1904 года на счету вновь созданного «Особого Комитета по усилению флота на добровольные пожертвования» имелось 12.922.234 рубля 25&#190; копейки наличными и 32.700 рублей ещё не реализованными процентными бумагами. К концу 1912 году в графе «Приход» бухгалтерских отчётов «Особого Комитета…» числилось 18.686.800 рублей 00 коп. наличными и 183.000 рублей в ценных бумагах.
Равнодушным не остался никто. _«Необходимость для России  иметь сильный флот сознавалась до начала войны 1904 года лишь немногими. Но грянули выстрелы в Порт-Артуре и Чемульпо… и русский флот, до того времени мало обращавший на себя внимание общества и признаваемый подчас излишней для России роскошью, сделался дорогим русскому сердцу»_. Пожертвования стекались не только из внутренних территорий Российской Империи, но и от зарубежной Российской диаспоры. Все сводные данные о поступлении средств подробно представлены в Отчёте «Особого Комитета…»:
_«Поступали пожертвования на флот не только от населения Европейской и Азиатской России, а равно Финляндии, но откликнулось на призыв «помочь делу постройки флота» и население отдалённых Порт-Артура, Дальнего, острова Сахалина, значительные суммы пожертвовали наши войска, бывшие на театре военных действий, наконец, были пожертвования из других европейских государств и даже из других стран света». В ряде случаев жертвовались поистине астрономические суммы. Так Его Высочество Эмир Бухарский пожертвовал 1.000.000 рублей, 400.000 ценными бумагами внёс граф С.В. Орлов-Денисов, граф А.Д. Шереметев пожертвовал ценных бумаг на 200.000 руб.»_ 
Огромных сумм, оказавшихся в распоряжении «Особого Комитета…», хватило на многое. За шесть лет было построено и передано Флоту 23 боевых корабля: 19 быстроходных минных крейсера, включая самый быстрый военный корабль своего времени – эсминец «Новик», развивавший 36 узлов – невиданный дотоле показатель, и 4 подводные лодки самых новейших проектов. Это был безусловный успех! И в первую очередь успех Его Императорского Высочества Великого Князя адмирала Александра Михайловича Романова, стоявшего во главе «Особого Комитета…».
_«Как-то утром, просматривая газеты, я увидел заголовки, сообщавшие об удаче полета Блерио над Ла-Маншем… Будучи поклонником аппаратов тяжелее воздуха еще с того времени, когда Сантос-Дюмон летал вокруг Эйфелевой башни, я понял, что достижение Блерио давало нам не только новый способ передвижения, но и новое оружие в случае войны. 
Я решил немедленно приняться за это дело и попытаться применить аэропланы в русской военной авиации. У меня еще оставались два миллиона рублей, которые были в свое время собраны по всенародной подписке на постройку минных крейсеров после гибели нашего флота в русско-японскую войну. 
Я запросил редакции крупнейших русских газет, не будут ли жертвователи иметь что-либо против того, чтобы остающиеся деньги были бы израсходованы не на постройку минных крейсеров, а на покупку аэропланов? Через неделю я начал получать тысячи ответов, содержавших единодушное одобрение моему плану. Государь также одобрил его»_ - Вел. Кн. Александр Михайлович «Книга воспоминаний».
Из Отчёта «Особого Комитета…»: _«Полученные ответы от отдельных лиц, воинских частей, различных учреждений правительственных, сословных, городских, коммерческих и других в подавляющем большинстве высказались за немедленное обращение оставшихся неизрасходованными сумм на создание воздушного флота, и потому Общее Собрание Комитета, состоявшееся под председательством ЕГО Императорского Высочества Великого Князя Александра Михайловича 30 января 1910 года, постановило всеподданнейше ходатайствовать пред Его Императорским Величеством об обращении оставшихся неизрасходованными на морской флот 900000 рублей (по тем временам громаднейшая сумма. – А.С.) на создание военного воздушного флота и о разрешении Комитету продолжать сбор добровольных пожертвований на ту же цель.
6-го февраля 1910 года Его Императорскому Величеству Государю Императору благоугодно было всемилостивейше соизволить:
1) Оставшуюся в распоряжении Высочайше утверждённого Особого комитета по усилению военного флота на добровольные пожертвования наличность в сумме 900000 рублей, а равно и могущие поступить в будущем в кассу Комитета пожертвования обратить на создание воздушного флота России;
2) Разрешить Высочайше учреждённому Особому Комитету по усилению военного флота на добровольные пожертвования продолжать для этой цели повсеместный сбор добровольных пожертвований и
3) воздушный флот, имеемый быть сооружённым Комитетом на добровольные пожертвования, оставить в ведении и распоряжении Комитета, а в случае открытия военных действий, передавать его с подготовленной командой морскому и военному ведомствам для усиления боевых сил Империи».
25 февраля 1910 г. председатель Совета министров П.А. Столыпин доводит до сведения Морского министра адмирала С.А. Воеводского: «…Государь Император 6-го сего февраля по всеподданнейшему докладу Его Высочества высочайше соизволил на предложение общего собрания названного Комитета об оставлении в его ведении и распоряжении имеющегося быть вооруженным на добровольные пожертвования Воздушного Флота, с тем, чтобы в случае открытия военных действий, Флот этот с подготовленной командой подлежал передаче Морскому и Военному ведомству для усиления боевых сил Империи». Аналогичное письмо ушло и Военному министру.
«Исполняя Высочайшую Его Императорского Величества Государя Императора волю, Отдел Воздушного Флота, подробные данные устройства которого были утверждены Общим Собранием Особого Комитета в заседании 6 марта 1910 г., имея в своём распоряжении заранее собранные материалы и сведения о положении воздухоплавательного дела за границей, немедленно приступил к осуществлению возложенной на него задачи: скорейшему созданию воздушного флота, путём:
а) обучения офицеров армии и флота, а также, если средства позволят, других лиц искусству летать на приборах тяжелее воздуха и
б) создания запаса самолётов с полным снабжением и оборудованием, в полной готовности для снабжения ими, согласно правилам военного и морского министерств, авиационных отрядов»_ - из Отчёта «Особого Комитета…».

*ВОЕННО-ВОЗДУШНЫЕ СИЛЫ АРМИИ И ФЛОТА РОССИИ РОЖДЕНЫ 
ПО ИНИЦИАТИВЕ ВЕЛИКОГО КНЯЗЯ АЛЕКСАНДРА МИХАЙЛОВИЧА РОМАНОВА,
 СО ВСЕОБЩЕГО НАРОДНОГО ОДОБРЕНИЯ, 
СОИЗВОЛЕНИЕМ ИМПЕРАТОРА ВСЕРОССИЙСКОГО НИКОЛАЯ II, 
НА СРЕДСТВА, ДОБРОВОЛЬНО СОБРАННЫЕ НАРОДОМ РОССИИ 
6 февраля (19 февраля но новому стилю) 1910 года.
*
Такое рождение нашей авиации большевикам было не нужно! Оно противоречило большевистской идеологии. Всякое упоминание правды изъяли из истории Отчизны. 
Когда развалился Советский Союз и Российской Федерации следовало установить свои государственные праздники, в стране царили нищета и развал. Министерство Обороны считало копейки и не имело возможности оплатить полноценное исследование вопроса, когда и как родился Военный Воздушный Флот России. Поскольку ещё с Имперских времён день Авиации принято отмечать в августе, чиновники МО сочли, что и исходный нормативный акт должен быть датирован августовскими днями. Но в РГВИА ничего не нашли (и не могли найти!) и вынуждены были принять за основу самый близкий по дате приказ – приказ №397. Ну и подсунули эту бумагу Первому Президенту России. Как теперь модно говорить, подставили Президента! И второго, поскольку ориентируясь на Указ Первого Президента, В.В. Путин подписал свой аналогичный Указ №549 от 31 мая 2006 г..
Эх, невдомёк было чиновникам, что наши предки, здраво сочтя, что российская зимушка-зима не время для длительных авиационных праздников, порешили отмечать день Авиации летом - по церковному календарю - 2 августа по новому стилю. В Ильин день! Поскольку Илья-пророк является небесным покровителем «людей летающих». Знали бы об этом чиновники МО, не совершили бы ошибку.

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС, АВИАТОРЫ РОССИИ!
*

----------


## Александр Соловьёв

Господа!

Кто-нибудь видел в старых журналах или газетах заметку о полёте г-жи Кузнецовой, жены авиатора П.А. Кузнецова? Никак найти не могу. Подскажите, где встречали, если, конечно, встречали. 1911-1912 гг.

Успехов, Александр

----------


## cumulus

> Уважаемые господа! Всё о чём Вы здесь говорите действительно очень интересно. Только к теме Императорского воздушного флота России, отношения не имеет. Точку зрения Александра Соловьёва понял. Принять или нет её-это уже моё дело. И точка зрения на жизнь и деятельность В.П.Чкалова у меня тоже есть. Если уж хочется Вам перемыть косточки Чкалову, Вы уж, пожалуйста, господа. создайте тему и обсуждайте там. Хорошо? Спасибо за понимание


День добрый господа знатоки !  Требуются Ваши знания истории авиации...   На днях в мои руки попала старая открытка датируемая примерно 1910 годом. На ней фотография самолета отдаленно напоминающего "Антуанетт" и подпись - авиатор Артемий Кациан.
Может у кого-нибудь есть сведения по этому человеку.
Буду очень благодарен за информацию.
И еще... по Чкалову. В свое время он проходил обучение в Егорьевской авиационной школе. Интересует временной период обучения с... по...
Писать можно на cumulus@ukr.net    Заранее благодарю !

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

> "_Здорово,Марсель! 
> -Здравим желаим вашскороди! 
> -Как живёшь? 
> -Ничиво живём помалиньку 
> Искрятся черным-черные глаза, сверкают зубы и лоснится широкий негритянский нос-арап. Только как же: на голове русская солдатская фуражка, на ногах брезентовые голенища, и такое отчётливое "здравим жилаим". Всякий к нему с вопросом: 
> -Как ты сюда попал? 
> Марсель охотно говорит. Русским языком он владеет отлично, только окончания заглатывает. Любит щегольнуть солдатскими словечками, забористыми,как стручковый перец. 
> Он сын далёких волшебных островов Тихого океана, где солнце повенчано с морем и у них дети счастливые, острова полные улыбок, цветов и шёпота волн. 
> И в его крови растворено солнце и песни синих приливов. 
> ...


*Как Марсель Пля (Плиат) заработал второй "крест"*...

...Среди памятных полетов этого воздушного отряда специального упоминания заслуживает один из боевых вылетов ИМ-10. Этим воздушным судном командовал лейтенант А. М. Констенчик. 26 апреля 1916 г. Констенчик и его экипаж получили приказ уничтожить огромную железнодорожную станцию Даудзеваса. Эта станция была расположена неподалеку от Фридрихштадта и ИМ-10 бомбил этот важный железнодорожный узел ранее. Во время этих вылетов бомбы, сброшенные с ИМ-10 вызвали ряд пожаров во вражеских складах.

Сейчас, получив приказ уничтожить Даудзевас, ИМ-10 должен был атаковать укрепленные немецкие позиции, защищенные сильными зенитными батареями. Во время этой атаки, на втором заходе, ИМ-10 встретил интенсивный зенитный огонь на высоте 2400 метров и сбросил 13 бомб. Лейтенант Констенчик получил ранение шрапнелью. Упав с пилотского кресла, раненый командир потянул штурвал на себя, вынудив воздушное судно подняться вверх. ИМ-10 потерял скорость, затем стал круто пикировать. Немцы с большим воодушевлением наблюдали за падением ИМ-10, но их ликование оказалось преждевременным. Во время пикирования, военный пилот Янковиус смог добраться до пилотского кресла и с большим трудом стабилизировал огромный самолет на высоте 1500 метров. Это была нелегкая задача, поскольку ИМ-10 был серьезно поврежден, получив попадания в три его двигателя.

Во время обратного 66-км полета нужно было пролететь 26 км над вражеской территорией. Во время полета над линией фронта ИМ-10 находился на высоте 1000 метров. Лейтенант Янковиус посадил самолет на аэродром Зегевольде, во время которой были повреждены стойки правого крыла. Во время приземления правое крыло почти отвалилось от фюзеляжа. Кроме поврежденных двигателей ИМ-10 получил семьдесят пулевых пробоин.

Кроме лейтенанта Констенчика были ранены и другие члены экипажа: лейтенант Г. Н. Шнеур, артиллерийский офицер, был ранен в руки в тот момент, когда он держал свою воздушную фотокамеру, разбитую в этот момент шрапнелью. Заместитель командира лейтенант Янковиус также был ранен. Вместе с добровольцем Касаткиным, Янковиус во время полета перевязал раны лейтенанта Констенчика.

Во время свирепого зенитного огня, когда Илья Муромец спикировал на высоту 900 метров сержант-мажор французской армии (?) *Марсель Плиат* находился на верхней пулеметной площадке. *Плиат*, француз по отцу и африканец по матери, спасся от падения с быстро спускавшегося самолета только тем, что успел привязаться. В конце концов он пробрался в кабину воздушного корабля и объявил всем, что предпочел бы “не падать так быстро”. Затем *Плиат* вылез на крыло, чтобы починить поврежденный двигатель и оставался там на протяжении получаса.

За этот боевой вылет лейтенант Констенчик, командир ИМ-10, получил орден св. Георгия IV степени. Лейтенант Янковиус был награжден мечом св. Георгия. *Сержант-мажор Плиат получил Георгиевский крест III степени.* Наконец, доброволец Касаткин был рекомендован для получения офицерского звания. Это награждение состоялось 18 октября 1916 г. (Приказ по Седьмой армии № 770).

Финне Константин Николаевич
Русские воздушные богатыри И.И. Сикорского
http://militera.lib.ru/h/finne/08.html

----------


## Ас ночных полетов

> ...Из Отчёта «Особого Комитета…»: _«Полученные ответы от отдельных лиц, воинских частей, различных учреждений правительственных, сословных, городских, коммерческих и других в подавляющем большинстве высказались за немедленное обращение оставшихся неизрасходованными сумм на создание воздушного флота, и потому Общее Собрание Комитета, состоявшееся под председательством ЕГО Императорского Высочества Великого Князя Александра Михайловича 30 января 1910 года, постановило всеподданнейше ходатайствовать пред Его Императорским Величеством об обращении оставшихся неизрасходованными на морской флот 900000 рублей (по тем временам громаднейшая сумма. – А.С.) на создание военного воздушного флота и о разрешении Комитету продолжать сбор добровольных пожертвований на ту же цель.
> 6-го февраля 1910 года Его Императорскому Величеству Государю Императору благоугодно было всемилостивейше соизволить:
> 1) Оставшуюся в распоряжении Высочайше утверждённого Особого комитета по усилению военного флота на добровольные пожертвования наличность в сумме 900000 рублей, а равно и могущие поступить в будущем в кассу Комитета пожертвования обратить на создание воздушного флота России;
> 2) Разрешить Высочайше учреждённому Особому Комитету по усилению военного флота на добровольные пожертвования продолжать для этой цели повсеместный сбор добровольных пожертвований и
> 3) воздушный флот, имеемый быть сооружённым Комитетом на добровольные пожертвования, оставить в ведении и распоряжении Комитета, а в случае открытия военных действий, передавать его с подготовленной командой морскому и военному ведомствам для усиления боевых сил Империи».
> 25 февраля 1910 г. председатель Совета министров П.А. Столыпин доводит до сведения Морского министра адмирала С.А. Воеводского: «…Государь Император 6-го сего февраля по всеподданнейшему докладу Его Высочества высочайше соизволил на предложение общего собрания названного Комитета об оставлении в его ведении и распоряжении имеющегося быть вооруженным на добровольные пожертвования Воздушного Флота, с тем, чтобы в случае открытия военных действий, Флот этот с подготовленной командой подлежал передаче Морскому и Военному ведомству для усиления боевых сил Империи». Аналогичное письмо ушло и Военному министру.
> «Исполняя Высочайшую Его Императорского Величества Государя Императора волю, Отдел Воздушного Флота, подробные данные устройства которого были утверждены Общим Собранием Особого Комитета в заседании 6 марта 1910 г., имея в своём распоряжении заранее собранные материалы и сведения о положении воздухоплавательного дела за границей, немедленно приступил к осуществлению возложенной на него задачи: скорейшему созданию воздушного флота, путём:
> а) обучения офицеров армии и флота, а также, если средства позволят, других лиц искусству летать на приборах тяжелее воздуха и
> б) создания запаса самолётов с полным снабжением и оборудованием, в полной готовности для снабжения ими, согласно правилам военного и морского министерств, авиационных отрядов»_ - из Отчёта «Особого Комитета…».
> ...


Небольшая поправка.

...Так 30 января 1910 года общее собрание Комитета по усилению флота на добровольные пожертвования решило направить свой денежный фонд на развитие военной авиации в России. На этом же собрании капитан Лев Макарович Мациевич внес предложение о создании комитетом *Отдела Воздушного Флота (ОВФ)*, который занимался бы развитием воздухоплавания... 

А...6 февраля 1910 года Его Императорскому Величеству Государю Императору благоугодно *было всемилостивейше соизволить (сиречь - разрешить)*:
1) Оставшуюся в распоряжении Высочайше утверждённого Особого комитета по усилению военного флота на добровольные пожертвования наличность в сумме 900000 рублей, а равно и могущие поступить в будущем в кассу Комитета пожертвования обратить на создание воздушного флота России... и ОВФ непосредственно приступил к решению проблем развития авиационного дела в России...

По моему, *все началось с принятия решения о создании Отдела Воздушного Флота при Особом комитете и выделения ему денег*, т.е. собранных пожертвований (по нашему - финансирования). На эти деньги и былы куплены первые 7 (вместо запланированнных - 11!) самолетов... 

Не было бы этого - не было и всего остального - первых дипломированных летчиков, первых самолетов, первых аэродромов, школ летчиков, (ни Императорского Воздушного Флота, ни отечественных ВВС), а российская авиация продолжала бы плестись в хвосте прогресса и оставаться уделом любителей и кустарей-одиночек!

Эта тема горячо обсуждалась на сайте авиационной группы высшего пилотажа "Стрижи":

Отечественным ВВС 98 лет!? 
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...4882;start=all

Рождение российской авиации
http://www.strizhi.ru/cgi-bin/yabb/Y...0133;start=all

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Господа!
> 
> Кто-нибудь видел в старых журналах или газетах заметку о полёте г-жи Кузнецовой, жены авиатора П.А. Кузнецова? Никак найти не могу. Подскажите, где встречали, если, конечно, встречали. 1911-1912 гг.
> 
> Успехов, Александр


Если не трудно, свяжитесь со мной по мейл

----------


## Д.М.Л

> *Как Марсель Пля (Плиат) заработал второй "крест"*...
> 
> Кроме лейтенанта Констенчика



В русской армии звания лейтенанта не было, оно было только во флоте.Констенчик. на момент описываемых событий был поручиком

----------


## ark

[QUOTE=Д.М.Л;12167]*Кульнев Илья Ильич (09.01.1885-07.05.1915)*
"Лейтенант И. Кульнев – потомок героя Отечественной войны 1812 года генерала Я.П. Кульнева". - Поправка - Илья Ильич Кульнев потомок не Якова Петровича Кульнева, а брата Якова Петровича, тоже генерал-майора Ивана Петровича Кульнева (*1762/65 , Брянск-+1840, Псков).

----------


## alexvolf

Существует неплохая книга: автор Дузь "История воздухоплавания и авиации в России июль 1914г-октябрь 1917г" Издательство Машиностроение 1989г и раскрывает следующую тематику:
Глава 1-Авиационная промышленность
Глава 2-Самолетный парк воздушного флота
Глава 3 Кадры авиации и воздухоплавания
Глава 4-Боевая деятельность воздушного флота
  С уважением

----------


## Valdman

Уважаемые форумчане. Возможно мой вопрос не полностью соответствует теме ветки, но это наиболее близко к сути моего вопроса. Я ищу информацию по воздухоплавательным отрядам латышских частей и их дальнейшей судьбе.
Мой дед в 1919 году служил во 2-м латышском воздухоплавательном отряде и дислоцировался в Ямбурге (нанешний Кингисепп). Хотелось бы представить себе его дальнейшую службу. Знаю, что он служил в латышских частях год (вероятно до 1920 г. когда латышские части были расформированы). После этого служил в воздухоплавательном отряде в Киеве, но что это за отряд и как он официально назывался - я не знаю.
Заранее спасибо,
Виктор.

----------


## Д.М.Л

> Уважаемые форумчане. Возможно мой вопрос не полностью соответствует теме ветки, но это наиболее близко к сути моего вопроса. Я ищу информацию по воздухоплавательным отрядам латышских частей и их дальнейшей судьбе.
> Мой дед в 1919 году служил во 2-м латышском воздухоплавательном отряде и дислоцировался в Ямбурге (нанешний Кингисепп). Хотелось бы представить себе его дальнейшую службу. Знаю, что он служил в латышских частях год (вероятно до 1920 г. когда латышские части были расформированы). После этого служил в воздухоплавательном отряде в Киеве, но что это за отряд и как он официально назывался - я не знаю.
> Заранее спасибо,
> Виктор.


Обратитесь на форум авиации Первой мировой войны. Там есть ветка и по гражданской войне и по воздухоплавательным частям. там быстрее получите ответ 
http://aviaww1.forum24.ru/

----------


## Valdman

> Обратитесь на форум авиации Первой мировой войны. Там есть ветка и по гражданской войне и по воздухоплавательным частям. там быстрее получите ответ 
> http://aviaww1.forum24.ru/


Спасибо, обязательно загляну.

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Д.М.Л.
Прикрепил серию снимков,полученных по мэйлу-скорее всего скачено с какого-то сайта.Надпись "Первая школа русских пилотов".
Дмитрий, к Вам вопрос-где это Одесса или Кача?Если не затруднит Ваш коммент в соответствии фото №1......№5.
С увадением

----------


## Д.М.Л

*alexvolf*
За фотографии спасибо. Раньше их не видел. Будем разбираться

----------


## Д.М.Л



----------


## Д.М.Л

*Башинский Георгий Вячеславович (1896 – 1916)*
Родился 13 марта 1896г. Обучался в МК. 3 ноября 1914г вступил в службу «охотником» рядового звания в Севастопольский КАО. Ефрейтор (20.06.1915). Окончил Севастопольскую ВАШ (12.05.1915). Младший унтер-офицер (29.06.1915), старший унтер-офицер (01.08.1915)  Военный лётчик 19-го КАО (с13.06.1915). Прапорщик за боевые отличия (24.09.1915). Военный лётчик (13.02.1916). Подпоручик (29.07.1916) 13.11.1916 смертельно ранен при преследовании немецкого самолёта. Умер от ран в госпитале в Кишинёве 23.11.1916. Поручик (28.01.1917)
Награды: Георгиевская медаль 4-й ст. (1915); ордена Св. Анны 4-й ст. с надписью №За храбрость» (24.11.1915), Св. Станислава 2-й ст. с мечами (14.06.1916), Св. Владимира 4-й ст. с мечами и бантом (09.10.1916), Св. Станислава 3-й ст. с мечами и бантом (04.03.1917), Св. Анны 3-й ст. с мечами и бантом (07.04.1917), Св. Георгия 4-й ст. (09.10.1917).

----------


## alexvolf

Уважаемый Д.М.Л.
 Возник вопрос по фото.Хотелось-бы узнать имеет ли сей бравый офицер отношение к авиации.Судя по нагрудному знаку на клапане кителя он окончил какое-то военное училище.Помнится в журнале "Братишка" публиковалась обзорка по нагрудным знакам военных училищ России,к сожалению приобрести как-то не получилось...

----------


## Д.М.Л

сам я не спец по знакам и форме. Запросил спецов. Ответ
гусар подпоручик на кителе знак Елисаветградского кав. училища, ни какмх авиационных атрибутов не присутсвует.

----------


## muk33

для Д.М.Л.:

Занимаюсь историей старейшей испытательной авиационной организации России: Главного аэродрома-Опытного аэродрома-НИИ ВВС-ГЛИЦ (1916-н.вр.). У ВАС выпал важный кусок биографии первого российского летчика-испытателя А.Е.Раевского. Приказом по УВВФ №10 от 22.10.16 он был назначен заведующим летной частью-летчиком-испытателем Главного аэродрома ( нач ГА-п-к А.Н.Вегенер). Вместе с ним летчиками-испытателями назначены Н.А.Жемчужин, Я.И.Седов (про последнего у меня самого информации нет, а Жемчужин потом стал видным инженером-конструктором, генералом, работал в КБ Поликарпова). Еще выполнял полеты заведующий аэронавигационной станцией пр-к Озоль (есть описание АП с его участием). Все вместе весной 1917 они отбыли в Херсон, когда было принято решение о переносе места базирования организации. Оттуда Раевский с Жемчужиным осенью 1918 перегоняли в Москву наиболее ценные самолеты, когда возникла угроза захвата Херсона интервентами. Раевский стал и первым СОВЕТСКИМ летчиком-испытателем, когда в 1920 А.Н.Вегенером был воссоздан сначала летный отдел при Главвоздухофлоте, а затем и Опытный аэродром, ставший прародителем НИИ ВВС-ГЛИЦ. Закончил летную карьеру Раевский в 1923, с 1924 по 1930 работал фотографом в журнале "Самолет", с 1930 по1932 работал в ЦАГИ (у Туполева). Он не умер в заключении, а расстрелян 7.10.1937. По Арцеулову (читал ваши посты и на других сайтах). Он прятался на Севере не просто так, а потому что в 1919 году на самом деле служил летчиком у Деникина. Тем не менее в он 1920 стал ОДНИМ из первых советских летчиков-испытателей ОА, и даже поучаствовал в испытаниях первого советского истребителя-моноплана И-1 (ИЛ-400). По "мостам":летчик-испытатель морской АИС (авиационной испытательной станции, Крестовский остров) ГА ст.лейтенант А.Е.Грузинов в 1916 году пролетел под всеми Невскими мостами. По Екатову: у вас написано, что он с 1920 по 1940 был летчиком-испытателем завода №1. В нашей историии он фигурирует как летчик-испытатель НОА (научно-опытный аэродром, 2-е название) в 1924 (2-й этап испытаний ИЛ-400б вместе с М.М.Громовым) и в 1925г.-перелет Москва-Пекин. Очевидно все-таки, что на завод №1 он ушел позже. И, наконец по Костенчику: был на его могиле в Столбцах, там написано :" Здесь лежит командир воздушного корабля "Илья Муромец" полковник Русской армии Костенчик". Меня смутило - полковник. Просьба: есть ли данные по В.Ю.Юнгмейстеру и Ю.Ю.Зальстрову. Они тоже были в 1920 году назначены летчиками-испытателями ОА, но данных не сохранилось. С уважением.

----------


## Д.М.Л

*muk33*
Отвечаю по порядку
ТО что Раевский расстрелян знаю, в новой книге об этом будет сказано
По Седову и Жемчужину информация есть.
Арцеулов нигде и никогда не прятался. Он получил срок-3 года и отбывал его на Севере
Последнее звание КоНстенчика (именно так пишется его фамилия)-штабс-капитан. Почему такая надпись на надгробии-не знаю
Данные обо всех русских и советских лётчиках по фамилии Юнгмейстер можно найти в вышедшей совсем недавно в Питере книге (смотрите здесь-
http://www.aviaww1.forum24.ru/?1-11-0-00000008-000-20-0)
Кто такой Зальстров, к сожалению не знаю
По интересующему Вас вопросу выходила книга
Лешаков П.С.,Масалов В.Г.,Муравьёв В.К.,Польский А.А. История развития авиации и     
государственной системы лётных испытаний в России 1908-1920 гг. (к 90-летию создания в 1916 г. Главного Аэродрома при Управлении Военно-Воздушного флота.) Москва, Корпорация «ВЕСТ», 2007
И на последок вопрос:
Что известно о судьбе Монастырёва Сократа Александровича-одного из первых начальников Опытного аэродрома????
С уважением

----------


## muk33

> *muk33*
> По существу


По Монастыреву буду уточнять, человек, занимавшийся биографиями всех уволился и уехал в Брянск, но связь есть. Указанную книгу писали наши пенсионеры, просто прочитал ваш вариант биографии А.Е.Р., посчитал что не дошла (тираж-то маленький). По Арцеулову- видимо на AVIA.RU тоже была устаревшая биография. У нас у самих много белых пятен, кстати официальная история 1920-45 под буквой "с", а 45-85--"сс". Хорошо, есть ветераны!...

----------


## Д.М.Л

> По Монастыреву буду уточнять, человек, занимавшийся биографиями всех уволился и уехал в Брянск, но связь есть. ..


 Очень бы хотелось узнать. Интересная биография у человека, но до конца проследить пока не удаётся.
Сейчас звонил родственнику Юнгмейстера, вроде бы появилась книга в столице. Буду уточнять

----------


## muk33

> Очень бы хотелось узнать. Интересная биография у человека, но до конца проследить пока не удаётся.
> Сейчас звонил родственнику Юнгмейстера, вроде бы появилась книга в столице. Буду уточнять


А я безуспешно обшаривал инет. Жду информацию с нетерпением!

----------


## Д.М.Л

*muk33*
так кто из них Вас интересует? Василий, Леонид или Виктор???

----------


## muk33

> *muk33*
> так кто из них Вас интересует? Василий, Леонид или Виктор???


Я уж засомневался: сначала речь шла о Василии, но, перерыв все доступные источники, я так и не понял-он ли "засветился" на Опытном аэродроме? По теме ближе к этому Леонид(?). За этим и хотел посмотреть данную книгу.

----------


## Д.М.Л

Василий как я знаю никакого отношения к Опытному аэродрому не имеет.. А вот Леонид...
"Как незаурядного лётного мастера, Л.А.Юнгмейстера в конце 1922года пригласили работать лётчиком-испытателем в Научно-опытный аэродром (НОА) ВВС РККА"
Это цитата из книги и ответ на Ваш вопрос

----------


## muk33

> Василий как я знаю никакого отношения к Опытному аэродрому не имеет.. А вот Леонид...
> "Как незаурядного лётного мастера, Л.А.Юнгмейстера в конце 1922года пригласили работать лётчиком-испытателем в Научно-опытный аэродром (НОА) ВВС РККА"
> Это цитата из книги и ответ на Ваш вопрос


Спасибо за определенность! Тогда нужна его биография и фото, надеюсь удастся найти один экземпляр книги для библиотеки НОА.....ГЛИЦ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Д.М.Л

muk33
книгу можно купить в Магазине Военная книга. (ул.Зорге,1 ст. м. Полежаевская)

----------


## Холостяк

Вот нашел в Интернете...
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/potap-g...bum/16140/?p=0

----------


## cumulus

Какие есть сведения по личности гвардейского офицера на первом фото ?

----------


## muk33

> Уважаемый Д.М.Л.
> Прикрепил серию снимков,полученных по мэйлу-скорее всего скачено с какого-то сайта.Надпись "Первая школа русских пилотов".
> Дмитрий, к Вам вопрос-где это Одесса или Кача?Если не затруднит Ваш коммент в соответствии фото №1......№5.
> С увадением


Присмотрелся! Первый и крайний снимок- точно Кача, причем это здание сохранилось (я был там весной 2007 года), теперь это жилой дом в гарнизоне Кача (ул. Авиаторов дом 12). Центральная секция (со львами у входа) на первом этаже был штаб, на втором квартира начальника, в праздники, стоя на балкончике он принимал парад. (по рассказам местных знатоков). В левом крыле находились квартиры преподавателей и инструкторов, а в правом учебные классы. На крайнем снимке-памятная табличка на старом качинском кладбище, установлена авиаторами гарнизона (это те фамилии, которые удалось установить, оригинальные надгробия не сохранились, хотя холмики еще угадываются).

----------


## alexvolf

> Присмотрелся! Первый и крайний снимок- точно Кача, причем это здание сохранилось (я был там весной 2007 года), теперь это жилой дом в гарнизоне Кача (ул. Авиаторов дом 12). Центральная секция (со львами у входа) на первом этаже штаб, на втором квартира начальника, в праздники, стоя на балкончике он принимал парад. (по рассказам местных знатоков). В левом крыле находились квартиры преподавателей и инструкторов, а в правом учебные классы. На крайнем снимке-памятная табличка на старом качинском кладбище, установлена авиаторами гарнизона (это те фамилии, которые удалось установить, оригинальные надгробия не сохранились, хотя холмики еще угадываются).


Уважаемый muk33
 Спасибо за  фото и за то, что "присмотрелись"...
С уважением

----------


## Холостяк

*Впервые в Интернете в свободном доступе выложены все дореволюционные российские военные энциклопедии*

Впервые в Интернете в свободном доступе появились все основные военные энциклопедии, изданные в России до 1917 года. Факсимильные копии книг находятся на сайте исторической библиотеки «Руниверс» (www.runivers.ru), сетевом проекте, созданном при поддержке компании «Транснефть».
Исследователи и любители истории России имеют возможность свободно прочесть и скачать "Военный энциклопедический Лексикон" 2-е издание 1852-1858 гг. под редакцией М.И.Богдановича, "Энциклопедию военных морских наук" под редакцией Г.А. Леера, выходившую в 1883-1897 гг., а также "Военную энциклопедию", издательства «Т-ва И.Д.Сытина» 1911-1915 гг.
"Военный энциклопедический Лексикон" включает в себя 14 томов. По своей сути «Лексикон» являлся первой русской военной энциклопедией. Он был издан обществом военных и литераторов, и посвящен наследнику царского престола Александру Николаевичу.
Восьмитомная "Энциклопедия военных морских наук" была составлена под редакцией генерал-лейтенанта Леера, заслуженного профессора Николаевской академии Генерального Штаба и издавалась в 1883-1897 гг. типографией В.Безобразова.
Выпуск "Военной энциклопедии" под редакцией В.Ф.Новицкого, А.В.Шварц, К.И.Величко и др. был начат в 1911 году и прерван революцией в России. К этому моменту энциклопедия была составлена до буквы "П", последнее слово 18-го тома — «Порт-Артур». Каждый том сопровождается большим количеством схем, карт, планов, портретов и рисунков, включённых как в основной текст, так и расположенных на вклейках.
Энциклопедии размещены в формате DjVu, современной технологии сжатия изображений, разработанной специально для хранения и распространения электронных факсимильных изданий. Помимо свободного просмотра и скачивания материалов, данная технология дает возможность прямого цитирования любого понравившегося фрагмента публикации.
Президент АНО «Руниверс» Михаил Баранов: «Дореволюционные военные энциклопедии являются бесценными справочниками по истории России. Почти все они ранее не оцифровывались и не переиздавались. Любители истории смогут найти в этих изданиях редкие материалы по военной теории и практике дореволюционной России. Мы считаем, что свободный доступ к энциклопедическому наследию страны позволит всем, кто читает на русском языке, лучше разобраться в российской истории».

Исторический проект «Руниверс» (www.runivers.ru) – электронная факсимильная библиотека. Создана в 2008 году при поддержке компании «Транснефть».
Цель проекта – обеспечить в Интернет свободный доступ к наиболее важной части историко-культурного российского наследия - первоисточникам, которые находятся в крупнейших книгохранилищах и государственных архивах и доступны только посетителям десятка крупнейших российских библиотек. В настоящий момент библиотека выкладывает книги, изданные в России в ХIХ – начале ХХ века, прежде всего по истории, труды русских философов, энциклопедии, сборники документов, графику, которые были выведены из культурного оборота почти на столетие и более не переиздавались.

----------


## Бурундук

Большое спасибо!

----------


## ROMANOFF

> Уважаемый Д.М.Л.
> Прикрепил серию снимков,полученных по мэйлу-скорее всего скачено с какого-то сайта.Надпись "Первая школа русских пилотов".
> Дмитрий, к Вам вопрос-где это Одесса или Кача?Если не затруднит Ваш коммент в соответствии фото №1......№5.
> С увадением


На всех снимках изображена Кача,в настоящее время на 1,5 снимках 12 дос, 2 снимок ныне склады АТБ из 4 х ангаров до наших дней сохранились 3,
3,4 снимок район пляжа в авиагородке устье(по которому самолеты спускали) до сих пор сохранилось но застроилось морскими дачами

----------


## Олег 67

Уважаемый Д.М.Л. не найдётся ли у ВАС информации о М.Ф. Шидловском. Буду очень благодарен если прольёте хоть каплю света.

----------


## Петрович

> Уважаемый Д.М.Л. не найдётся ли у ВАС информации о М.Ф. Шидловском. Буду очень благодарен если прольёте хоть каплю света.


Мирон Львович умер в июле 2009

----------


## Pilot-31

В июне 2011 года в Перми будет широко отмечаться 100-летие первых полетов в Прикамье одного из первых русских авиаторов поэта-футуриста Василия Васильевича Каменского. Авиационный праздник, посвященный столетию зарождения авиации в Прикамье и полувековой годовщине первого полета человека в космос, получивший название "Крылья Пармы", пройдет с 24 по 26 июня в рамках краевого
фестиваля "Белые ночи в Перми". Сайт "Крыльев Пармы" - www.aviaural.ru.
Василий Каменский - знаменитый поэт-футурист "Серебряного века", близкий друг Владимира Маяковского. Летом 1911 года на самолете французского производства "Блерио-XI", приобретенном во Франции, он выполнил первые в истории Перми полеты на аппарате тяжелее воздуха. Одной из бесспорных заслуг Каменского является изобретение слова "самолет" взамен употреблявшемуся в то время французскому термину "аэроплан", Полетам Василий Каменский обучался во Франции, а также в Санкт-Петербурге на Комендантском аэродроме. 
24 июня 2011 года в Перми будет открыт памятник нашему знаменитому земляку.
От имени организационного комитета авиационного праздника "Крылья Пармы" обращаюсь ко всем, кто располагает информацией, с просьбой оказать содействие в подготовке к проведению столетия пермской авиации и по возможности поделиться имеющимися материалами, касающимися обучения полетам Василия Каменского в Санкт-Петербурге и во Франции.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## olol

Добрый день!
Очень прошу Вас помочь. Мой прадед Леонов Александр Павлович во время 1-ой мировой войны служил в одном из авиационных парков ( возможно в 7-ом, судя по цифре на эмблеме). Посылаю Вам три фотографии. На них мой прадедушка со своими сослуживцами. (На 1-ой фотографии он 3-ий справа, на 2-ой - на самолете справа, на 3-ей - крайний слева). Если Вам что-нибудь известно об этой эмблеме, этом авиационном парке, пожалуйста, напишите мне. Прадед был необыкновенной личностью. Перед 2-ой мировой его пригласили на должность директора завода сельхозмашин имени Ухтомского в Люберцы. Когда началась война, он рвался на фронт, но его не пускали, потому что на заводе делали детали для самолетов, а заменить директора не могли. Очень интересно узнать, хоть что-то о боевой юности Александра Леонова. Может, узнав точно, где он служил, удастся раскопать что-то о нем самом. Заранее очень благодарна.
                                                                    С уважением,
                                                                                   Ольга.

----------


## group9may

Kollegi, proshu pomoschi v rabote nad temoj "Russian Flying Corps in UK".
Eta tema otkryta zdes
http://srpo.ru/forum/index.php?topic...8090#msg198090
Nuzna informacija, istochniki, fotografiji.
Prisordiniajtes.

----------


## Nemos19

1916. Об эскадре воздушных кораблей (Илья Муромец), отчеты полетов, экипажи., PDF.

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив
Фонд: №2003, Штаб Верховного главнокомандующего (Ставка)
Опись: №2, Управление дежурного генерала
Номер дела: 625., 431 стр., 460,20 Мб.

https://book-olds.ru/BookLibrary/009...-ekipazhi.html

----------


## Nemos19

1917. Штат Управления инспектора авиации и переписка с финансовыми органами о выдаче пособий потерпевшим в авариях летчикам., PDF.

Архив: Российский Государственный Военно-исторический архив
Фонд: №493, Управление военного воздушного флота
Опись: №2, [отсутствует]
Номер дела: 99., 80 стр., 131,90 Мб.

https://book-olds.ru/BookLibrary/009...letchikam.html

----------


## OKA

))

Первая мировая война 1914-1917 гг.

----------


## OKA

https://1814-1918-1945.livejournal.com/tag/ww-1

----------


## lindr

> 1917. Штат Управления инспектора...


Взгляд это интереснее всего:

https://book-olds.ru/BookLibrary/009...5-g.-Inst.html

*1915. Переписка о состоянии авиационных отрядов, личный состав авиационных отрядов. Сведения о полетах. Приказы по Управлению эскадры воздушных кораблей с 24.02.15-04.05.15 г. Инструкция Варшавскому авиационному отряду для охраны Варшавы от налетов.*

Там ЖБД и списочный состав.

----------

